# Harrassed by police



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


&#128022;&#128022;&#128022;


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

That is seriously messed up. If it were me and I had the time, I would write up the incident (specific times. dates, locations, office badge numbers if available, etc.) and go down to the station and speak with someone at least the rank of Lieutenant (Not the "desk sergeant". There job is to protect the troops). Many police departments have a complaint system as well. Keep your expectations LOW, but it is worthwhile getting such an event on the record.

It's the searching your car part, as well as the mess left, that draws attention. Last time I looked the threshold of probable cause in CA is pretty low. Still, I would tell someone. Hopefully you didn't give the cops any bullets by mouthing off. Be polite and calm when you report the incident. Even if they shine you on.

(Also, have the excuse ready in such an incident that you were too tired to drive. I believe there is a CA CODES entry prohibiting people from driving when sleepy.)


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

So is it illegal to be homeless in Encinitas?


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> So is it illegal to be homeless in Encinitas?


LoL


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Police in Reno have waken me up at the park and ride and did similar and then told me not to nap at the park and ride even though it is not against the law.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.losangelescriminallawyer.pro/driving-under-the-influence-vs-drowsy-driving.html
"...While there is no statute that specifically prohibits or defines drowsy driving, a driver who is overly tired may be exposed to criminal or civil liability. ..."


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy Law Enforcement Appreciation Day!!! 🎉🎉🎉🙌🙌🙌🥳🥳🥳🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> So is it illegal to be homeless in Encinitas?


A lot of jurisdictions would prefer to make all aspects of homelessness illegal or difficult to accomplish with the assumption that some other community with less strict laws or enforcement will take up the slack.

Anyone who thinks this is no way to run a country or federated set of communities can join me in the voting booth this year. &#128499;


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


That's not harassment, you're parked on private property.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Did you consent to a search? What was the probable cause given? Would have made them get a warrant.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> That's not harassment, you're parked on private property.


Unless the owners of the private property complained to the police, they should not bother you. Usually unless they asked you to leave anf you did not, being on private property is not illegaI. I often take naps in the parking lots of stores, waiting for them to open.

I have had security ask me to leave a couple of parking lots though. But they didn't call the cops, just asked me not to be there.

I have asked some gas stations if it was okay if I napped in the lot and they have all been okay with it.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Did you consent to a search? What was the probable cause given? Would have made them get a warrant.


Due respect, yes you could have insisted and several HOURS later you could have said,
"Well I showed THEM!"
I'm an old white guy and I know that does make a difference.
I have come VERY close to losing it with a donut eater while out driving. Thankfully, I've caught myself and thought, "let it go. Ain't worth it."


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Unless the owners of the private property complained to the police, they should not bother you. Usually unless they asked you to leave anf you did not, being on private property is not illegaI. I often take naps in the parking lots of stores, waiting for them to open.
> 
> I have had security ask me to leave a couple of parking lots though. But they didn't call the cops, just asked me not to be there.
> 
> I have asked some gas stations if it was okay if I napped in the lot and they have all been okay with it.


Being on private property is not illegal? Mmmm, what state is this?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Next time try something that opens 24hrs. Denny's and 7-11, 24hr fitness ....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Being on private property is not illegal? Mmmm, what state is this?


Nevada, and probably the other 49 states also. I've never heard of a law that made it illegal to be on private property. Now if you break in, that's going to be a crime. But simply being present is not generally illegal.

If there is a "No trespassing sign" or you hack the gate code to get in, that might be different. But just simply walking or driving into a lot that is privately owned by someone else is not illegal.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That is seriously messed up. If it were me and I had the time, I would write up the incident (specific times. dates, locations, office badge numbers if available, etc.) and go down to the station and speak with someone at least the rank of Lieutenant (Not the "desk sergeant". There job is to protect the troops). Many police departments have a complaint system as well. Keep your expectations LOW, but it is worthwhile getting such an event on the record.
> 
> It's the searching your car part, as well as the mess left, that draws attention. Last time I looked the threshold of probable cause in CA is pretty low. Still, I would tell someone. Hopefully you didn't give the cops any bullets by mouthing off. Be polite and calm when you report the incident. Even if they shine you on.
> 
> (Also, have the excuse ready in such an incident that you were too tired to drive. I believe there is a CA CODES entry prohibiting people from driving when sleepy.)


it is VERY legal to sleep in your car in california, nowadays..


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You were a female sleeping in a Starbucks parking lot, which is private property. Police go to Starbucks on their breaks and slow times. You may as well have pulled into the police station parking lot and taken a nap. 
They harass and tear the car apart to aggravate you and you will not repeat the behavior. Assuming that they do not find something to charge you with. As for Probably Cause for the search --- a lone female sleeping in her car at a public place at 3am for a starter. Any unusual behavior is probable cause for a stop or search. They want to determine if you are under the influence. Not driving at the time does not matter. You drove there and you intend to drive away.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Did you consent to a search? What was the probable cause given? Would have made them get a warrant.


Careful with that one. Expecting your rights to be honored can backfire.

Once got arrested for 37 in a 35.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Any unusual behavior is probable cause for a stop or search. They want to determine if you are under the influence. Not driving at the time does not matter. You drove there and you intend to drive away.


Any unsual behavior is probable cause for a stop or search? No that doesn't sound right. They must have probable cause that you were COMMITTING A CRIME. Being eccentric is not a crime.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Nevada, and probably the other 49 states also. I've never heard of a law that made it illegal to be on private property. Now if you break in, that's going to be a crime. But simply being present is not generally illegal.
> 
> If there is a "No trespassing sign" or you hack the gate code to get in, that might be different. But just simply walking or driving into a lot that is privately owned by someone else is not illegal.


----------------------
Being on the lot to do business is one thing. The problem with extended stays - like napping, is that it now is loitering.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Nevada, and probably the other 49 states also. I've never heard of a law that made it illegal to be on private property. Now if you break in, that's going to be a crime. But simply being present is not generally illegal.
> 
> If there is a "No trespassing sign" or you hack the gate code to get in, that might be different. But just simply walking or driving into a lot that is privately owned by someone else is not illegal.


Okie dokie. I know in my state I can't park and sleep without asking permission because it's illegal. I wouldn't act like I was harassed either if I did not secure said permission. But that just me.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> Being on the lot to do business is one thing. The problem with extended stays - like napping, is that it now is loitering.


Loitering isn't generally illegal, at least not in Nevada. You can't loiter near schools, and you can't loiter in a place that serves alcohol, sells marijuana, or is a casino, if you are under 21. But I know of no law, at least around here, that says you can't take a nap on the bench at the shopping mall.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Did you consent to a search? What was the probable cause given? Would have made them get a warrant.


----------------------------
Taking an attitude with police officers will only bring you trouble. Probably cause --- they have many that they can use. They charge you with something - you go to court and report them for "No Probable Cause ". Who do you think the court will side with? The police department is part of the court system. You are the intruder. 
Fight the battles that you can win. Know when to take a stand and when to keep the mouth SHUT !!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Okie dokie. I know in my state I can't park and sleep without asking permission because it's illegal. I wouldn't act like I was harassed either if I did not secure said permission. But that just me.


Which state is that? What would you be charged with? How do you know? Can you cite the specific law you would be in violation of?

You could be right, but it sounds like it would be a highly unusual law to me.



Classical Telecaster said:


> Careful with that one. Expecting your rights to be honored can backfire.
> 
> Once got arrested for 37 in a 35.


And this is why a lot of people don't like cops. Instead of enforcing the laws, they enforce their opinions and trump up some charge when they can't find their opinions in the penal codes. :thumbdown:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Loitering isn't generally illegal, at least not in Nevada. You can't loiter near schools, and you can't loiter in a place that serves alcohol, sells marijuana, or is a casino, if you are under 21. But I know of no law, at least around here, that says you can't take a nap on the bench at the shopping mall.


-----------------------
Sorry but none of those examples apply to what we are talking about. Loitering is only a term. Too many business open 24/7 are being robbed. The law sees any behavior outside of the normal as open to investigation. 
Also, you cannot loiter or sleep in a casino, no matter how old you are.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Which state is that? What would you be charged with? How do you know? Can you cite the specific law you would be in violation of?
> 
> You could be right, but it sounds like it would be a highly unusual law to me.


Loitering. Common sense, it's not your property.

I am a lot older than a 20 year old and tinted windows usually doesn't give LE the warm and fuzzy. I still would not claim harassment, I was on private property. It also depends on how many times LE had to remove someone from that property prior.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> Sorry but none of those examples apply to what we are talking about. Loitering is only a term. Too many business open 24/7 are being robbed. The law sees any behavior outside of the normal as open to investigation.
> Also, you cannot loiter or sleep in a casino, no matter how old you are.


Sorry, unless there is a law against something, it isn't illegal.

I've worked in casinos. I have family members who are managers at casinos. The actual law trumps your imagination. Security can ask someone to leave, but until they do it is not illegal. If you disagree, show me a law making it illegal.

Everything is legal until you make a law saying it is not, so the burden of proof is on you to show that this supposed law exists.

The law does not see "any behavior outside of the normal" as a reason to conduct a search.

In order to search your car, the law requires "Reasonable Articulable Suspicion". That means the policeman must able to express in words, that your behavior gave him suspicion that you were involved in a specific, articulable, offense. That's why when you tell them not to search, they probably DO NOT, and instead arrest you for 37 in a 35.

If you saw a person sleeping in the backseat of their car, can you articulate how that makes you suspect there is something illegal in their glovebox? Do people who sleep in their car usually have cocaine in the glovebox? By WHAT logic?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reasonable_suspicion


Ssgcraig said:


> Loitering. Common sense, it's not your property.


Laws have nothing to do with common sense. I doubt it is illegal in your state just because you have a hunch that it is from having lived there.

Wal-Mart used to encourage people to sleep in their lots back when Sam Walton was in charge. The reasoning was that if you were in the lot, you were likely to go in and buy something. And he wasn't wrong.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

It’s illegal to sleep in a car on private property in most jurisdictions in California. It may be illegal to sleep in a car on public property in most jurisdictions as well, but there are usually exceptions to avoid driving drowsy. In LA County you cannot “camp” on any public streets and camping is defined as any TWO of the following:

- Sleeping in a vehicle.
- Having bedding material (such as blankets) in the vehicle.
- Having food in the vehicle.
- Having cooking utensils, dishes, or silverware in the vehicle.
- Having tinted windows.

Stopping by a fast food restaurant in your tinted car after pickup up some supplies from Bed Bath and Beyond can have you immediately guilty of a crime anywhere in LA.

I am not familiar with San Diego County rules specifically regarding sleeping in a vehicle.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> It's illegal to sleep in a car on private property in most jurisdictions in California.


Even on your own property? I guess I better move it into my garage. :whistling:


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


North county is at war with the homeless . They even have a homeless task force here in Oceanside now. There are many homeless people sleeping in their cars getting harassed. It's kind of sad. Cost of living here has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Sorry, unless there is a law against something, it isn't illegal.
> 
> I've worked in casinos. I have family members who are managers at casinos. The actual law trumps your imagination. Security can ask someone to leave, but until they do it is not illegal. If you disagree, show me a law making it illegal.
> 
> ...


Law is law, whether a person has common sense will dictate how LE handles the loitering. Sleeping in your car on private property and having LE search you and your car is not harassment. This person should have gone to Walmart to sleep. If you don't know if the owner lets people sleep in the parking lot, you do so at your own risk. Truck companies have deals with Home Depot and others so they can get the legally required sleep. My town knows that and would not suspect a trucker is loitering.

I know when we are young we know everything and LE is out to get us. Give it time, reality will set in.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Sorry, unless there is a law against something, it isn't illegal.
> 
> I've worked in casinos. I have family members who are managers at casinos. The actual law trumps your imagination. Security can ask someone to leave, but until they do it is not illegal. If you disagree, show me a law making it illegal.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a joke.
Two buddies in the car get pulled over by sheriff's deputy.
Deputy walks up and says, "License & registration."
Guy says,"I wasn't doing anything wrong."
***! Deputy hits him back of the head with his stick.
"I said license & registration."

"What the hell"
***! hits him again.
"License & registration."

Guys shook up but hands it to him.
Deputy comes back, "You were doing 68 in a 65. Here's your ticket."
Then the deputy walks to the other side of the car and taps on the window.
The buddy rolls the window down and ***! 
The deputy hits HIM in the back of the head.
"What the hell you do THAT for!" he demanded.
"To make your wish come true."
"HUH!"
"You were gonna get a couple of miles down the road and say, ' I wish he had tried that shit with ME!"


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


Encinitas has a huge homeless and beach bum problem. You should have made them get a warrant to search your vehicle, but the police were just doing the job of enforcing city codes.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Which state is that? What would you be charged with? How do you know? Can you cite the specific law you would be in violation of?
> 
> You could be right, but it sounds like it would be a highly unusual law to me.
> 
> ...


Hey I got pulled over in Kentucky with an out of state driver's license. What can I say.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> North county is at war with the homeless . They even have a homeless task force here in Oceanside now. There are many homeless people sleeping in their cars getting harassed. It's kind of sad. Cost of living here has gotten ridiculous.


Living by the ocean isn't a human right.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Living by the ocean isn't a human right.


Apparently neither is having a home nor being able to sleep.

If every place made homelessness illegal, then where do homeless people go? To jail?



RDWRER said:


> It's illegal to sleep in a car on private property in most jurisdictions in California. It may be illegal to sleep in a car on public property in most jurisdictions as well, but there are usually exceptions to avoid driving drowsy. In LA County you cannot "camp" on any public streets and camping is defined as any TWO of the following:
> 
> - Sleeping in a vehicle.
> - Having bedding material (such as blankets) in the vehicle.
> ...


California, the land of the dumbest laws.


----------



## Lynxtheclown (Jan 9, 2020)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


#1 NEVER EVER LET THEM SEARCH YOUR CAR!

You uber so if i leave my cocaine in your car guess who it belongs to now.....

#2 never answer any questions. Ask two questions #1 am i being detained #2 am i free to go

Know your rights and practice them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> I know when we are young we know everything and LE is out to get us. Give it time, reality will set in.


When I was a kid I loved police. I wanted to be one. But very soon into my adulthood I learned that the government is incompetent, corrupt, and even when functioning properly tends to be enforcing democratic rule, also known as tyranny of the majority.

I think it is a pretty fair rule of thumb that anytime a police officer is approaching you, he is there to try and find a reason to bring you down to the station and put another notch on his belt. That's his job. If you've done nothing wrong you have nothing to fear, or so they say... But you've done something wrong, guaranteed. This nation has so many laws that they cannot be followed. It is better to be arrested for 37 in a 35 than to allow a search and be charged with some felony for some thing you had no idea was even illegal.

The best way to deal with police is to avoid them in the first place. Which is easier said than done when you act unusual. Anyone that doesn't live in a house and stay there almost all the time when they aren't at their 9 to 5 desk job is an absolute oddball by police standards.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> When I was a kid I loved police. I wanted to be one. But very soon into my adulthood I learned that the government is incompetent, corrupt, and even when functioning properly tends to be enforcing democratic rule, also known as tyranny of the majority.
> 
> I think it is a pretty fair rule of thumb that anytime a police officer is approaching you, he is there to try and find a reason to bring you down to the station and put another notch on his belt. That's his job. If you've done nothing wrong you have nothing to fear, or so they say... But you've done something wrong, guaranteed. This nation has so many laws that they cannot be followed. It is better to be arrested for 37 in a 35 than to allow a search and be charged with some felony for some thing you had no idea was even illegal.


Chicken little, the sky is falling. I have not once in the last 30 years had LE try and find a reason to bring me down to the station, that is utter nonsense.

People that are arrested for not obeying the speed limit have other things going on, people are not arrested just for going two miles over the limit, something else happened.

How do not understand that it's not your property? That is a simple thing that we are taught as children, if it's not yours leave it alone. How do you not understand the word limit?

It's not harassment for LE to search you and your car when you are trespassing and loitering.

Simple things in life that I think are not being taught anymore, like looking both ways before crossing a road. It's not your property, really simple things that are apparently so hard to comprehend because why? People think they can do whatever they want without consequence.

How this could have played out:

Officer pulls up to car, taps on glass, informs driver the they are loitering and need to move. Operator says OK, I am sorry and moves out.

How it probably played out:

Officer has removed others prior, officer taps on glass informs driver that they need to move because they are trespassing/loitering. Operator says they have a right to sleep and rolls the window up. Officer taps again, operator says WTF do you want, you have no right to tell me what to do. Cop pulls operator out of vehicle, cuffs and searches vehicle.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Even on your own property? I guess I better move it into my garage. :whistling:


Ironically yes. Most States require that police obtain permission from the property owner before enforcing laws on their property in areas visible to and accessible from the public street but California is an exception to this rule. If a cop sees someone sleeping in a vehicle on private property in a publicly accessible area, such as a driveway, they can legally enter the property to write tickets, make arrests, or otherwise enforce the law without obtaining permission from the property owner. This is usually used to remove trespassers from parking lots after hours but as far as I'm aware the law is not exclusive to just commercial property, and I believe it is also applicable to residential property.



Ssgcraig said:


> Law is law, whether a person has common sense will dictate how LE handles the loitering. Sleeping in your car on private property and having LE search you and your car is not harassment. This person should have gone to Walmart to sleep. If you don't know if the owner lets people sleep in the parking lot, you do so at your own risk. Truck companies have deals with Home Depot and others so they can get the legally required sleep. My town knows that and would not suspect a trucker is loitering.
> 
> I know when we are young we know everything and LE is out to get us. Give it time, reality will set in.


Walmart allows people to camp in their parking lots in every State EXCEPT California. I believe it is due to local laws banning camping, but it may simply be because of the incredible amount of homeless people that are in the State which would occupy the very limited parking spaces that Walmart would rather have customers using.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

A million better places to sleep than a Starbucks parking lot seems kinda greedy, ya got the tint get the sunshade find a great place to blend in & get a ride when you wake up, don't take up valuable real estate that gets lots of traffic their cameras probably flagged your ride the machine learning said this vehicle hasn't moved in 47.3245 min when the average is ..... & The human subject inside isn't spending money send a looksee

You win some you lose be happy to didn't go to jail & know that spot if forever burned for ya


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

When I first started I would sometimes end up sleeping out and about. There were times when cops came up and knocked on my door because I was parked someplace I shouldn't be. It was my fault. I just explained what I was doing and they sent me on my way. Perhaps you look questionable or gave them attitude?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


Are you black by any chance ? If you are then it's a clear case of sleeping and driving while being black.

We all know that the police in this country are racists. The O.J. Simpson trial and the Michael Brown case proved that.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> Are you black by any chance ? If you are then it's a clear case of sleeping and driving while being black.
> 
> We all know that the police in this country are racists. The O.J. Simpson trial and the Michael Brown case proved that.


Michael Brown?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Slept at many hotels in my car because of being tired to get back home safe. 

Even in the winter in the freezing cold i have to keep the car running, or starting it once in a while for warmth. Never had any issues here. No permission even asked to them. I do have heated Super warm heated seats. Bit that requires me to sleep in the driver seat though. 

Choose decent hotels. NOT ”the hole in the wall ones.” Yall know what i mean here.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


Did you sleep at a closed starbucks? I would have not done that. Too paranoid. You gotta blend in, not stick out.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> When I first started I would sometimes end up sleeping out and about. There were times when cops came up and knocked on my door because I was parked someplace I shouldn't be. It was my fault. I just explained what I was doing and they sent me on my way. Perhaps you look questionable or gave them attitude?


I always sleep on public streets surrounded by lots of parked cars if I need to take a nap on the road and cops have woken me up multiple times and threatened to arrest me. I'm not "somewhere I shouldn't be" as it's a public street instead of private property and driving drowsy is dangerous to everybody yet they'll still demand I leave even if I crash because of it.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Are you black by any chance ? If you are then it's a clear case of sleeping and driving while being black.
> 
> We all know that the police in this country are racists. The O.J. Simpson trial and the Michael Brown case proved that.


Exactly they framed you for being Black.... Sigh...

(This is where I would normally berate you for any number of reasons... But can't be confrontational or a member of UP may get panties in wad so.. just imagine me berating you here instead....)

Why did race even matter sheesh.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> So is it illegal to be homeless in Encinitas?


In CA that would actually be a good law for some cities.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Police in Reno have waken me up at the park and ride and did similar and then told me not to nap at the park and ride even though it is not against the law.


Most likely they are just protecting you&#8230; There's always a chance somebody can break the window and rob you. I'm sure they would appreciate not having to make out a police report. Find somewhere that is busy!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Unless the owners of the private property complained to the police, they should not bother you. Usually unless they asked you to leave anf you did not, being on private property is not illegaI. I often take naps in the parking lots of stores, waiting for them to open.
> 
> I have had security ask me to leave a couple of parking lots though. But they didn't call the cops, just asked me not to be there.
> 
> I have asked some gas stations if it was okay if I napped in the lot and they have all been okay with it.


If there are signs for "No loitering", then yea, you can't hang out on private property.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Exactly they framed you for being Black.... Sigh...
> 
> Why did race even matter sheesh.


Everyone knows that this country was founded on racism. And that people of color are still being victimized today.

Look at the Trayvon Martin tragedy. Innocent young black kid just walking down the road eating his Skittles. And killed by a racist white guy. Who got off Scott free.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Slept at many hotels in my car because of being tired to get back home safe.
> 
> Even in the winter in the freezing cold i have to keep the car running, or starting it once in a while for warmth. Never had any issues here. No permission even asked to them. I do have heated Super warm heated seats. Bit that requires me to sleep in the driver seat though.
> 
> Choose decent hotels. NOT "the hole in the wall ones." Yall know what i mean here.


Wal-Mart allows for overnight parking/camping in most places. I generally go there and find a corner spot somewhere. And in the winter have to idle the car as it's damn cold here at night. Idling the car a bigger worry as it's illegal to idle more than a minute in most places here. But cops have to first give a warning before they can ticket you. So low risk.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

they had no probable cause to search anything NOT in plain sight.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Everyone knows that this country was founded on racism. And that people of color are still being victimized today.
> 
> Look at the Trayvon Martin tragedy. Innocent young black kid just walking down the road eating his Skittles. And killed by a racist white guy. Who got off Scott free.


Hmmm according the CNN fast facts.. Martin attempted to beat Zimmerman first and broke his nose... Yep just walking down the street... Ooohh and he was in Florida visiting his dad due to being on a 10 day suspension from school for Drugs...

Might get a better choice for claiming racism... but that's just my 2 cents...

Here's the link:
https://www.cnn.com/2013/06/05/us/trayvon-martin-shooting-fast-facts/index.html


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Hmmm according the CNN fast facts.. Martin attempted to beat Zimmerman first and broke his nose... Yep just walking down the street... Ooohh and he was in Florida visiting his dad due to being on a 10 day suspension from school for Drugs...
> 
> Might get a better choice for claiming racism... but that's just my 2 cents...
> 
> ...


Dude, your messing up the narrative for people!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> Everyone knows that this country was founded on racism. And that people of color are still being victimized today.
> 
> Look at the Trayvon Martin tragedy. Innocent young black kid just walking down the road eating his Skittles. And killed by a racist white guy. Who got off Scott free.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Dude, your messing up the narrative for people!


Yeah I know... Facts be damned LOL


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Sorry, unless there is a law against something, it isn't illegal.
> 
> I've worked in casinos. I have family members who are managers at casinos. The actual law trumps your imagination. Security can ask someone to leave, but until they do it is not illegal. If you disagree, show me a law making it illegal.
> 
> ...


---------------------
I think that you are a little too passionate about this subject. Most parking lots have a code number posted on the sign -- ever look up the code ? You go from someone sleeping in the backseat to a glove box. ??? Their search is limited to what is in plain sight. They request car reg & proof of insurance, which is in glove box. As soon as the glove box door is opened, it can be searched.

As for Casinos in L.A. -- if security ask you to leave and you refuse, they carry you out and they are not gentle about it. The police will be there waiting for you. It is private property and they can refuse service to anyone.

You talk about Articulable Suspicion - this only means actions connected to an illegal activity. 
This officer saw a female sleeping in her car at 3 am. If it had been 3 pm, he probably would have thought nothing of it. but at 3 am, he was checking to make certain that she was not sick or had been raped, or was lost etc. Part of his/her job.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 399351


Just ask Obama on twitter! LOL.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Next time try something that opens 24hrs. Denny's and 7-11, 24hr fitness ....


This ^^^

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Avoid police whenever possible. Be sure to take off any trade dress off your car when you're not online as well. It just attracts attention of people whose attention you don't want to attract.

I would avoid Denny's and 7-11 though. 7-11 is a total low-life magnet and police are there all the time. I go in, get my nachos and hot-dog and GTFO. They eat at places like Denny's as well.

I slept in my car a few times in extended stay hotel parking lots and Safeway parking lots (as far from the door as I could). Those are pretty neutral places.

Avoid Starbucks, fast food places, and of course donut shop parking lots (duh!)


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I find the Police officers respectful, helpful and simply wonderful. I really cannot believe stories like this. Why they never harrass me?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I find the Police officers respectful, helpful and simply wonderful. I really cannot believe stories like this. Why they never harrass me?


Have you ever had to sleep in your car from driving to much? Then know exactly when to give in to the tiredness!

Well then you cant possibly been in the situation.

Driven across the whole country sometimes even alone at times. Its NOT worth the risk. It causes deaths everyday. It is so true!

Give up and fall asleep is much safer in a car, rather than causing an accident that can kill everyone involved because your tired and sleepy.

Do not risk other people lives behind the wheel! Simple as that!


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Have you ever had to sleep in your car from driving to much? Then know exactly when to give in to the tiredness!
> 
> Well then you cant possibly been in the situation.
> 
> ...


I drove from Denver to NY. Took a nap at a gas station after I asked for permission. Nobody harrased me.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That is seriously messed up. If it were me and I had the time, I would write up the incident (specific times. dates, locations, office badge numbers if available, etc.) and go down to the station and speak with someone at least the rank of Lieutenant (Not the "desk sergeant". There job is to protect the troops). Many police departments have a complaint system as well. Keep your expectations LOW, but it is worthwhile getting such an event on the record.
> 
> It's the searching your car part, as well as the mess left, that draws attention. Last time I looked the threshold of probable cause in CA is pretty low. Still, I would tell someone. Hopefully you didn't give the cops any bullets by mouthing off. Be polite and calm when you report the incident. Even if they shine you on.
> 
> (Also, have the excuse ready in such an incident that you were too tired to drive. I believe there is a CA CODES entry prohibiting people from driving when sleepy.)


I'd be pissed too, but sleep on it. If you're feeling generous or charitable, learn more about their occupation. I was considering becoming an officer but I swear it looks like being on the front lines in Iraq. Except that you're not, you let your guard down, and you may be even more likely to lose your life. Making the decision to approach your car was a huge risk for them so there must be a reason why they're expected to


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

My last experience with State Troopers around 9 months ago. I was stopped for doing 85 on 70. I stopped. I lowered all the 4 windows of my car, turned the interior lights on, turned the car off and put my hands on the steering wheel. When the Cop came, I behaved nicely. My behavior and because my driving is clean, they spared me with a warning 🙏


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> That's not harassment, you're parked on private property.


I wanted a starbucks...



XLnoGas said:


> Did you sleep at a closed starbucks? I would have not done that. Too paranoid. You gotta blend in, not stick out.


I'm a female, I get haired out at park and rides...



Ssgcraig said:


> Chicken little, the sky is falling. I have not once in the last 30 years had LE try and find a reason to bring me down to the station, that is utter nonsense.
> 
> People that are arrested for not obeying the speed limit have other things going on, people are not arrested just for going two miles over the limit, something else happened.
> 
> ...


Not even close , but you show write for a crime show sitcom....


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Tismi said:


> I wanted a starbucks...
> 
> 
> I'm a female, I get haired out at park and rides...


Always be around somebody to help you is a key here. Do not stand alone as a female at night in your car. Be safe! Thats the #1 rule in LIFE! Specially driving. Stay safe hun. &#128536;


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> My last experience with State Troopers around 9 months ago. I was stopped for doing 85 on 70. I stopped. I lowered all the 4 windows of my car, turned the interior lights on, turned the car off and put my hands on the steering wheel. When the Cop came, I behaved nicely. My behavior and because my driving is clean, they spared me with a warning &#128591;


That's really damn smart: I wouldn't have thought of all those things but alas I'm an entitled white guy. Say that somewhat tongue-in-cheek (maybe I was past tense, at some previous point in time before driving for Uber).

They have a brutal job, high level of stress and suicide, but of course that doesn't excuse certain behaviour. Like I said, I'd be p oed but there must be something in their job description that required them to investigate. Don't think it's "hey, I'm bored. Let me see if I can get shot in the face by this person?"

FYI macho culture makes it difficult for them to seek the help they need. Double whammy. Glad I learned more about them. Had begun to think of them as glorified writers of traffic citations but it's so much more. So much that we're not exposed to unless we live in extremely rough parts of town


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> That's really damn smart: I wouldn't have thought of all those things but alas I'm an entitled white guy. Say that somewhat tongue-in-cheek (maybe I was past tense, at some previous point in time before driving for Uber).
> 
> They have a brutal job, high level of stress and suicide, but of course that doesn't excuse certain behaviour. Like I said, I'd be p oed but there must be something in their job description that required them to investigate. Don't think it's "hey, I'm bored. Let me see if I can get shot in the face by this person?"
> 
> FYI macho culture makes it difficult for them to seek the help they need. Double whammy. Glad I learned more about them. Had begun to think of them as glorified writers of traffic citations but it's so much more. So much that we're not exposed to unless we live in extremely rough parts of town


I find State Troopers more forgiving. They don't have time for nonsense. They are not after everyone. They know their prey. I think they make more money too so they are chilled. They drive nice cars too.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I find State Troopers more forgiving. They don't have time for nonsense. They are not after everyone. They know their prey. I think they make more money too so they are chilled. They drive nice cars too.


That's right, they're looking for 20-30+ over, recklessness etc. Good luck with the trucking, IT or whatever you decide to pursue. There's so damn much in 'murca that it's hard to choose


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Always be around somebody to help you is a key here. Do not stand alone as a female at night in your car. Be safe! Thats the #1 rule in LIFE! Specially driving. Stay safe hun. &#128536;


This. It doesn't come to whether your female or male.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> That's right, they're looking for 20-30+ over, recklessness etc.


And drunk/high drivers, they are brutal to them. No mercy.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

State troopers are VERY generous, bit you have to remember something about them.

There job is the highways for the 99% of it.

You will find them pulling over truckers on the highways, FAR more than on any street. They do have rights to do anything if seen, or called upon for help locally.

But never screw around with them!

They do not like to play nice if they have to get off the highways. They know they are there for a reason.

They prey upon other crimes, like drug smugglers, illegal transport of a child who was kidnapped tStuff like that.

But here, weed? They tell you to dump it and GTFO! This was before it became state legal.

BUT!!!! Its still illegal to drive high. According to our wonderful state. Lol.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> In CA that would actually be a good law for some cities.


So what are you gonna do? Arrest them and put them in jail and further crowd the jail system?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> State troopers are VERY generous, bit you have to remember something about them.
> 
> There job is the highways for the 99% of it.
> 
> ...


Will you believe me if I said State Trooper pulled over a guy for an illegal left trun downtown during rush hour? I was pretty shocked. But I told myself, well they are state police, the whole state is their jurisdiction &#128526;

Now the question arises. Which Police has jurisdiction over the entire country? Like chasing a bad guy from Philly to NYC and then arreating him without asking the local/state police.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


Sounds like a lesson learned. Now you know you can't sleep, in the back seat of your car, at 3:00 AM in a Starbucks lot.

Makes complete sense to me.

My two cents.
&#128526;



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Will you believe me if I said State Trooper pulled over a guy for an illegal left trun downtown during rush hour? I was pretty shocked. But I told myself, well they are state police, the whole state is their jurisdiction &#128526;
> 
> Now the question arises. Which Police has jurisdiction over the entire country? Like chasing a bad guy from Philly to NYC and then arreating him without asking the local/state police.


Guessing they have that figured out. Like 100%.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like a lesson learned. Now you know you can't sleep, in the back seat of your car, at 3:00 AM in a Starbucks lot.
> 
> Makes complete sense to me.
> 
> ...


You just put your four cents on the line &#129315;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


You went to a Starbucks parking lot. Private property. You weren't conducting business there. You were trespassing.

Since you were unconscious when the cops approached you, and parked illegally on private property, they had probable cause to search your vehicle for contraband.

Now you know.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You went to a Starbucks parking lot. Private property. You weren't conducting business there. You were trespassing.
> 
> Since you were unconscious when the cops approached you, and parked illegally on private property, they had probable cause to search your vehicle for contraband.
> 
> Now you know.


Very well stated.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> You just put your four cents on the line &#129315;


Education level?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


Don't feel bad OP. This sort of hypocrisy is 10x worse in national parks/public recreation spaces such as the Golden Gate Park and heavily gentrified neighborhoods like The Presidio. Where it's common for privileged, white collar, multi million dollar home owner denizens of the latter to call the cops on poor, peasant minority U/L drivers. Who by default of their transient homeless state, are forced to park across the street at the well manicured public parks before their homes.

And oh yes. Both of these areas btw, happen to be located in the ultra radical and Progressive Left wing Socialist city that is San Francisco. :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Don't feel bad OP. This sort of hypocrisy is 10x worse in national parks/public recreation spaces such as the Golden Gate Park and heavily gentrified neighborhoods like The Presidio. Where it's common for privileged, white collar, multi million dollar home owner denizens of the latter to call the cops on poor, peasant minority U/L drivers. Who by default of their transient homeless state, are forced to park across the street at the well manicured public parks before their homes.
> 
> And oh yes. Both of these areas btw, happen to be located in the ultra radical and Progressive Left wing Socialist city that is San Francisco. :roflmao:


I say CALL the cops &#128660; on "those people". Maybe they'll learn their lesson.

We don't tolerate them here either. 
&#127482;&#127474;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


You know what is expected now.
They have some Ritzy neighborhoods near Dallas where you can not sleep in a Wal Mart parking lot.
Even though it is Legal & encouraged by Wal Mart to avoid accidents throughout the country.

Its " Park N Ride" for You !



MiamiKid said:


> I say CALL the cops &#128660; on "those people". Maybe they'll learn their lesson.
> 
> We don't tolerate them here either.
> &#127482;&#127474;


Meanwhile
Homeless are Crapping in the street
In San Francisco.

Aint happenin in Encinitas !


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Damn, the cop haters sound like a bunch of ghetto rats.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Wal-Mart allows for overnight parking/camping in most places. I generally go there and find a corner spot somewhere. And in the winter have to idle the car as it's damn cold here at night. Idling the car a bigger worry as it's illegal to idle more than a minute in most places here. But cops have to first give a warning before they can ticket you. So low risk.


Walmart doesn't allow overnight parking in California. As far as I know the State of California is the only exception. They also seem to have changed their policy since last year it used to have a "campsite locator" on their website, but I just tried to find it and it's been removed and replaced with a blanket statement saying that "RVs" are allowed to stay overnight for ONE NIGHT ONLY with permission from staff and where allowed by law. It makes no mention of people camping out in their personal vehicles or homeless drivers or whatever.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Will you believe me if I said State Trooper pulled over a guy for an illegal left trun downtown during rush hour? I was pretty shocked. But I told myself, well they are state police, the whole state is their jurisdiction &#128526;
> 
> Now the question arises. Which Police has jurisdiction over the entire country? Like chasing a bad guy from Philly to NYC and then arreating him without asking the local/state police.


That would be the Department of Homeland Security. They have a local police force in all major cities that have powers to enforce laws in the Federal jurisdiction.


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Any unsual behavior is probable cause for a stop or search? No that doesn't sound right. They must have probable cause that you were COMMITTING A CRIME. Being eccentric is not a crime.


Correct, I HATE when people say things so matter of fact that simply aren't true. They are doing a massive disservice to anyone who believes what they said.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Austin383 said:


> Correct, I HATE when people say things so matter of fact that simply aren't true. They are doing a massive disservice to anyone who believes what they said.


I can't believe you said that....&#128540;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I'd be pissed too, but sleep on it. If you're feeling generous or charitable, learn more about their occupation. I was considering becoming an officer but I swear it looks like being on the front lines in Iraq. Except that you're not, you let your guard down, and you may be even more likely to lose your life. Making the decision to approach your car was a huge risk for them so there must be a reason why they're expected to


about 1 cop is killed every day 2/3rds are suicide about 150ish a year are killed in line of duty while 250ish a year realize what cowards they were and are overcome with the guilt of their actions & crimes & do the world a favor

Think half of those killed are from being swiped by another car while they're stalking & extorting citizens and causing danger to the public by messing up traffic flow to revenue retrieve for the state so no loss there that's just Darwinism but they volunteered to stand on the side of highways causing a distraction for a $200 ticket oh well so even less are killed in some heroic way definitely not from protecting & serving

Uber driver i.e. cab driver is a more dangerous job than cop you actually help the community more too, & there's about 11 other professions more dangerous that don't get to carry a weapon & use it with almost no penalties, the stats show cops are even cops biggest threat lol


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> I'm about 1 cop is killed every day 2/3rds are suicide about 150 a year are killed in line of duty while 250+ a year realize what cowards they were and are overcome with the guilt of their actions & crimes & do the world a favor
> 
> Uber driver i.e. can driver is a more dangerous job than cop, the stats show cops are even cops biggest threat lol


Go hang out in Bedford Stuyvesant at 0100 for awhile, festooned in your Cenk Uygur Tightey Whiteys.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I find the Police officers respectful, helpful and simply wonderful. I really cannot believe stories like this. Why they never harrass me?


That's because you're not black or brown. All around the country black young men are being targeted by racist white and Asian police simply for being black.

Like Trayvon Martin and that nice young man Michael Brown. In Brown's case he had his back to the officer, put his hands up and begged him not to shoot. But got gunned down anyway.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> That's because you're not black or brown. All around the country black young men are being targeted by racist white and Asian police simply for being black.
> 
> Like Trayvon Martin and that nice young man Michael Brown. In Brown's case he had his back to the officer, put his hands up and begged him not to shoot. But got gunned down anyway.


Bull$hit.
He attempted to grab the cops' gun.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> In LA County you cannot "camp" on any public streets and camping is defined as any TWO of the following:
> 
> - Sleeping in a vehicle.
> - Having bedding material (such as blankets) in the vehicle.
> ...


Wow! I keep a blanket in my car, some food and water, in case I'm ever stuck in a snowstorm. Thankfully I'm not in that county or state.



O-Side Uber said:


> North county is at war with the homeless . They even have a homeless task force here in Oceanside now. There are many homeless people sleeping in their cars getting harassed. It's kind of sad. Cost of living here has gotten ridiculous.


We had quite a large tent city here, under our freeway bridges, with almost 200 tents. They moved them elsewhere the end of Oct. It was very sad to pass by it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> about 1 cop is killed every day 2/3rds are suicide about 150ish a year are killed in line of duty while 250ish a year realize what cowards they were and are overcome with the guilt of their actions & crimes & do the world a favor
> 
> Think half of those killed are from being swiped by another car while they're stalking & extorting citizens and causing danger to the public by messing up traffic flow to revenue retrieve for the state so no loss there that's just Darwinism but they volunteered to stand on the side of highways causing a distraction for a $200 ticket oh well so even less are killed in some heroic way definitely not from protecting & serving
> 
> Uber driver i.e. cab driver is a more dangerous job than cop you actually help the community more too, & there's about 11 other professions more dangerous that don't get to carry a weapon & use it with almost no penalties, the stats show cops are even cops biggest threat lol


Consider some classes in basic grammar and penmanship.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Private property


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> That's because you're not black or brown. All around the country black young men are being targeted by racist white and Asian police simply for being black.
> 
> Like Trayvon Martin and that nice young man Michael Brown. In Brown's case he had his back to the officer, put his hands up and begged him not to shoot. But got gunned down anyway.


OMG give it up.... Stop pulling the race card... Your game is way off.... I'm targeted everyday by ignorant reverse racist minorities who play the race card... You don't see me bytching about it all day.... Grow some nutz.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> That's because you're not black or brown. All around the country black young men are being targeted by racist white and Asian police simply for being black.
> 
> Like Trayvon Martin and that nice young man Michael Brown. In Brown's case he had his back to the officer, put his hands up and begged him not to shoot. But got gunned down anyway.


Two less punks on the street.
&#128526;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> That's because you're not black or brown. All around the country black young men are being targeted by racist white and Asian police simply for being black.
> 
> Like Trayvon Martin and that nice young man Michael Brown. In Brown's case he had his back to the officer, put his hands up and begged him not to shoot. But got gunned down anyway.





DoubleDee said:


> That's because you're not black or brown. All around the country black young men are being targeted by racist white and Asian police simply for being black.
> 
> Like Trayvon Martin and that nice young man Michael Brown. In Brown's case he had his back to the officer, put his hands up and begged him not to shoot. But got gunned down anyway.


I am not either a "White" or a "Brown". My skin is white, but I am not White. Only Europeans are refered to by that term. And I am an immigrant with really strong accent. Follow the law, or atleast be honest and respectful when you made a mistake. It is common sense. You can't show attitue to those who have the authority and you are on the wrong. Even if you are right and the Cops wrong, you can't argue, you can drag them to the court later. Why to turn the highway to a court room or Uber People. Follow the damn protocol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I was pulled over for running a stop sign. I really think I didnt run it. 2 cops walked over to my window, one said I drove right thru it. When that cop went back to the car to get something, I started asking the other cop more questions and he said I slowed but didnt stop for 3 second. 

Okay so which is it?🙄

So I started asking them if they were sure, if they had evidence, if they had a camera on their car I can review, why they are telling me 2 different stories. They seemed annoyed 😂. 

My mexican guy friend was in the passenger side. When they left he looked at me and told me he was terrified the whole time 😯. Huh? It's because I don't ever fear that I'm going to be shot or injured but maybe it's different from a males point of view 🤷‍♀️


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I was pulled over for running a stop sign. I really think I didnt run it. 2 cops walked over to my window, one said I drove right thru it. When that cop went back to the car to get something, I started asking the other cop more questions and he said I slowed but didnt stop for 3 second.
> 
> Okay so which is it?&#128580;
> 
> ...


You seem very sincere and I support your side on this. Had similar issues when I was younger. And, also, a few stop sign/light citations where I was pretty sure I was not in the wrong.

And was clearly profiled as well. Not because of race; but, who I was hanging with. Stopped multiple times. Felt the cops were in the wrong on occasion.

However, there were times when I needed to be pulled over. I was out of line and glad, now, that I was reigned in. So, I see both sides. There's clearly abuse on both.

Love your attitude though. &#128077;


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Arguing about right v. wrong and legal v. illegal is just charming wheel-spinning. Go reed Solzhenitsyn for practical advice about survival on society’s lower rungs —where most pro-drivers reside, regardless of their cash levels or online posturing.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I had a taxi driver friend in NYC that I helped win his case againat the cops 5 years ago. Cops were wrong. Because a taxi driver had caused a pedestrian's death that same day, so cops were just punishing taxi deivers for no reason. I am browsing my files to find that document. Stay tuned. I did so much exaggeration in my writting, OH MY GOODNESS 😁


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Free Country 😂
Liberty😂


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Ticket dismissed by the Judge &#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You seem very sincere and I support your side on this. Had similar issues when I was younger. And, also, a few stop sign/light citations where I was pretty sure I was not in the wrong.
> 
> And was clearly profiled as well. Not because of race; but, who I was hanging with. Stopped multiple times. Felt the cops were in the wrong on occasion.
> 
> ...


For sure. I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong and taking my punishment. I also have trust in law enforcement.

The first thing the cop said to me was "in a hurry, speeding down the hill and blowing past a stop sign." -o:

I know I wasnt speeding and he never mentioned anything about speed after. I also know that I dont intentionally run stop signs. My guard and suspicion was immediatly up. It was late and it's possible I actually didnt see the stop sign (I told them this too). But I sincerely didnt remember &#129335;‍♀. I just don't understand why they told me contradictory stories. &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> For sure. I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong and taking my punishment. I also have trust in law enforcement.
> 
> The first thing the cop said to me was "in a hurry, speeding down the hill and blowing past a stop sign." -o:
> 
> I know I wasnt speeding and he never mentioned anything about speed after. I also know that I dont intentionally run stop signs. My guard and suspicion was immediatly up. It was late and it's possible I actually didnt see the stop sign (I told them this too). But I sincerely didnt remember &#129335;‍♀. I just don't understand why they told me contradictory stories. &#129318;‍♀


BUY A DASHCAM. DON'T DRIVE WITHOUT A DASHCAM. THE WORLD IS CRAZY. BUY A DASHCAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hooray5Stars said:


> Did you consent to a search? What was the probable cause given? Would have made them get a warrant.


You can refuse a vehicle search in most instances if you're stopped for a non felony, always make cops justify wanting to search your vehicle and DEMAND that they get a search warrant.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> BUY A DASHCAM. DON'T DRIVE WITHOUT A DASHCAM. THE WORLD IS CRAZY. BUY A DASHCAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


I know I should get one... i just never do &#129335;‍♀

I'm sure I'll learn my lesson the hard way. I always do&#128129;‍♀


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I know I should get one... i just never do &#129335;‍♀
> 
> I'm sure I'll learn my lesson the hard way. I always do&#128129;‍♀


Vinny's right, get a dashcam. They're cheap.

I'm the same way about learning lessons the hard way but I made an exception with this one and got myself a dash cam.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

mch said:


> Vinny's right, get a dashcam. They're cheap.
> 
> I'm the same way about learning lessons the hard way but I made an exception with this one and got myself a dash cam.


This is how a dashcam helps. Don't mess around with a battle-hardened Afghan &#128584;


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I had a taxi driver friend in NYC that I helped win his case againat the cops 5 years ago. Cops were wrong. Because a taxi driver had caused a pedestrian's death that same day, so cops were just punishing taxi deivers for no reason. I am browsing my files to find that document. Stay tuned. I did so much exaggeration in my writting, OH MY GOODNESS &#128513;


Your post is just typical of the hyperbolic embroidery I've come to expect from reckless wordslingers like you.-o:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> Your post is just typical of the hyperbolic embroidery I've come to expect from reckless wordslingers like you.


Reckless Wordslinger would be a cool ass UP.net username


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> Your post is just typical of the hyperbolic embroidery I've come to expect from reckless wordslingers like you.


That is not me man. He was an idiot that was crying like a baby. And I helped him. He would have lost his license if this ticket was not dismissed somehow.


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

Wal mart parking lots are usually driver friendly


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> That is not me man. He was an idiot that was crying like a baby. And I helped him. He would have lost his license if this ticket was not dismissed somehow.


You do know I was jesting, chap. Apparently, I'm not properly fluent in emoji inflection.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> You do know I was jesting, chap. Apparently, I'm not properly fluent in emoji inflection.


&#128584;


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My mexican guy friend was in the passenger side. When they left he looked at me and told me he was terrified the whole time &#128559;.


Your Mexican friend was right to be terrified. Innocent Mexicans and black people are being gunned down in the street every day in this country by racist white police.

I have a black friend who was stopped by the police in Rahway a few weeks ago for no reason. The 2 cops beat him up while they were laughing and calling him the "N" word. They slapped his packet of M&Ms out of his hand as they arrested him.

Now he's in jail because it turns out he had 2 warrants out for his arrest on unrelated drug and armed robbery incidents.

It's not fair that he's in jail in my opinion because this police stop had nothing at all to do with those other warrants.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Now he's in jail because it turns out he had 2 warrants out for his arrest on unrelated drug and armed robbery incidents.


This detail in your story just invalidated the example to most right- or authoritarian-leaning people. Which, if you are sincere in your telling of it, is a distraction from the point about two police officers acting in a racist and unprofessional way.

I'm not sure exactly where you are coming from with the example, but the problems with bad institutional policing and how we treat criminals or suspected criminals as a society are related but often divergent arguments.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> Ironically yes. Most States require that police obtain permission from the property owner before enforcing laws on their property in areas visible to and accessible from the public street but California is an exception to this rule. If a cop sees someone sleeping in a vehicle on private property in a publicly accessible area, such as a driveway, they can legally enter the property to write tickets, make arrests, or otherwise enforce the law without obtaining permission from the property owner. This is usually used to remove trespassers from parking lots after hours but as far as I'm aware the law is not exclusive to just commercial property, and I believe it is also applicable to residential property.
> 
> 
> Walmart allows people to camp in their parking lots in every State EXCEPT California. I believe it is due to local laws banning camping, but it may simply be because of the incredible amount of homeless people that are in the State which would occupy the very limited parking spaces that Walmart would rather have customers using.


They camp in the parking lot at the Walmart in Huntington Beach


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I'm not sure exactly where you are coming from with the example, but the problems with bad institutional policing and how we treat criminals or suspected criminals as a society are related but often divergent arguments.


Yada yada yada. My point is that this country needs to start paying my black peeps some serious reperations.

My ancestors were slaves and worked for very little money serving racists like George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and that other racist dude Columbus.

We need to elect Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren. They're promising reperations and are on the side of black people. Warren is native American and her ancestors were exploited too.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a cop roll up on me while sitting reclined in my car, while surfing the net on my phone at about 1230 at night in the back of a Walmart parking lot.
I'd been there maybe 40 mins..he said someone called.
Just asked what I was doing, checked my license and registration. Chit-chatted a couple minutes, and was on his way.

It didn't bother me. I'm glad they checkout suspicious looking people. It does sound like they went too far in the first poster's case. They should be more respectful.

This is one reason I display my Uber badges. I think it looks less sketchy if you're chilling in a parking lot, neighborhood, or even driving through a neighborhood looking for a pick-up.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> Yada yada yada. My point is that this country needs to start paying my black peeps some serious reperations.
> 
> My ancestors were slaves and worked for very little money serving racists like George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and that other racist dude Columbus.
> 
> We need to elect Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren. They're promising reperations and are on the side of black people. Warren is native American and her ancestors were exploited too.


The first slave owner in the US was a black man, Anthony Johnson.
Send him the bill.

Or, better yet-cut a check and get a jump on that, m'kay?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Yada yada yada. My point is that this country needs to start paying my black peeps some serious reperations.
> 
> My ancestors were slaves and worked for very little money serving racists like George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and that other racist dude Columbus.
> 
> We need to elect Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren. They're promising reperations and are on the side of black people. Warren is native American and her ancestors were exploited too.


I'm voting for Sanders.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You went to a Starbucks parking lot. Private property. You weren't conducting business there. You were trespassing.
> 
> Since you were unconscious when the cops approached you, and parked illegally on private property, they had probable cause to search your vehicle for contraband.
> 
> Now you know.


SBUX lets homeless, unemployed vagrants occupy SBUX interior property and hang out in SBUX bathrooms. Get free Wi-Fi surf time on their free govt subsidy smartphones, while possibly getting high on their free monthly govt subsidy allotment of drugs in there as well....

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2...are-essential-lifeline-for-bay-area-homeless/
But when homeless, employed vagrants (aka U/L drivers) try to occupy SBUX exterior property and hang out in SBUX parking lots? #REKTByDaFive0Tyme :laugh:

Oh the insane irony of it all. Only in the bluest capital in the most gentrified city of Democrat Socialist Progressive Liberal America folks :roflmao:

Vagrant Uber Ants. An ever growing demographic that's becoming a national epidemic. Slaving for Uber. Sleeping in their cars. Slaving for Uber. Rinse and repeat to ad infinitum. Uber keeps bleeding its drivers of cash, which forces more its drivers to become employed and homeless vagrants.

Next thing you know, U/L drivers will be congregating near rivers to afford water and making their own gardens to afford food. This is the American dream. Giving up all personal property to be a part of the community with pax. Who being the sociopaths they can be, won't hesitate to take a big dump on their driver, does character defamation by filing false reports, and/or tries to [email protected] up a driver's life anyway possible for a free ride. -o:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Encinitas has a huge homeless and beach bum problem. You should have made them get a warrant to search your vehicle, but the police were just doing the job of enforcing city codes.


I thought you could loiter 
all you wanted at starbucks?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I thought you could loiter
> all you wanted at starbucks?


Sure can.
Even make a poo!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> Yada yada yada. My point is that this country needs to start paying my black peeps some serious reperations.
> 
> My ancestors were slaves and worked for very little money serving racists like George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and that other racist dude Columbus.
> 
> We need to elect Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren. They're promising reperations and are on the side of black people. Warren is native American and her ancestors were exploited too.


Your reparations are
you can loiter at Starbucks. 
Warren just thought she 
was American Indian.
My uncle went and got a 
DNA test came 3.5% black.
Nobody in the family had any idea,
I'm blacker than she is Indian.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


I'll give you the honest answer

Could someone look shady sleeping in a parking lot or being there when the business are closed.... yes... however suspicion in of itself is not a crime thus no grounds existed to search your car unless you gave consent... never give consent....
In order for you to be trespassed from the property a complaint would have to be filed... which there officers can not do themselves... hope I helped....btw file a complaint against the officers


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> We need to elect Bernie Sanders or Elizabeth Warren. They're promising reperations and are on the side of black people. Warren is native American and her ancestors were exploited too.


-o:

Dude. You need to spend more time in the real world away from the sewer that is social media. And the MSM while you're at it.

_*Seriously*_.....

http://www.npr.org/2019/02/01/690806434/warren-apologizes-to-cherokee-nation-for-dna-test
I mean, you have to admit you're completely delusional when the #NYSlimes stops short of saying you're a white Libertard Liberal who misappropriated a protected minority's ethnicity......

http://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/01/us/politics/elizabeth-warren-cherokee-dna.html
And also because my Jeep is more genetically Cherokee than Fauxchahontas the ultimate fantacist Warren ever could be---in her wildest, most menopause driest dream :smiles:

Yes indeed. Because next to perfecting hypocrisy, Liberals have also reinvented the art of the perfect lie. Keep screeching it in the echo chambers of social and mainstream media. Constantly smoke their own dope. And never stop to wonder why they're unable to break even as a result in life 



DoubleDee said:


> Yada yada yada. My point is that this country needs to start paying my black peeps some serious reperations.
> 
> My ancestors were slaves and worked for very little money serving racists like George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and that other racist dude Columbus.


Quite presumptuous of you. But then again, you have a point. Now can you explain to me why you don't see the need to include Africans in this amoral lot? Especially seeing how Africans were some of the earliest racists on record for enslaving generations of Jews in Ancient Egypt? Particularly since the Pharaoh dynasty (at its peak under Ramses II) responsible for said enslavement, _were clearly dark skinned Africans who existed a millennia before the first "white" Macedonian Greek Ptolemy Pharoh ever set foot in Egypt_? :smiles:

Speaking of racists.....:laugh:



















Seems more butt hurt is on the way....

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/jussie-...urn-over-data-former-empire-actor-2020-01-09/
.....and as usual, Candace always #REKTs the Left by beating them completely senseless with their own dementia agenda :roflmao:



















Priceless.

I'll say it again: Candace should really consider running for office. An intelligent, educated, articulate, honest black woman who doesn't bull sh*te and calls the Left on its E. Coli when she sees it. I'd vote for her in a heartbeat. Period.

Anyhow, good luck on those reparations though. But know that if you're a straight black male, that you're probably at the rear of a very long line of entitled minority groups in this regard. Where the Native American Indians (as both sexes are on the endangered **** Sapiens species list) are likely at the very front of said line. And Muslim Pilgrims, followed by global refugees, LLGGBBTTQQ community, #MeeToo, overly #woke SJW White Females, etc. etc. are well ahead of you somewhere in the middle. :roflmao:



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Your reparations are
> you can loiter at Starbucks.
> Warren just thought she
> was American Indian.
> ...


Reminds me of this live DNA test revelation on YT a while back. New Year's party starts at 4:46 where she reads her maternal lineage. And yeah, mitochondrial DNA doesn't lie.

Nia's reaction = priceless






Guess that makes her---of white European ancestry? And so therefore.......racist? :laugh:

Not gonna lie. Comments similar to these





































on her original YT video page were pure gold. To the point where they so traumatized her in her safe space, that it seems she deleted her original video upload :roflmao:

Welcome to the oppressive club of white privilege Nia. Grab a jacket. :laugh:

Cheers.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> -o:
> 
> Dude. You need to spend more time in the real world away from the sewer that is social media. And the MSM while you're at it.
> 
> ...


Epic.
5/5


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Is it accelerationist of me to just post this following link?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A.C.A.B.
Post your thoughts, please!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cool, another awesome political thread thats sitting on the main board like a dog turd in the sun.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Being on private property is not illegal? Mmmm, what state is this?


The act of simply being on private property isn't illegal. You'd be subject to arrest anytime you delivered for GH, DD or Eats if it were.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> Cool, another awesome political thread thats sitting on the main board like a dog turd in the sun.


The whole threads not crap
Just certain huge post parts of it
For the record I never signed onto 
any racial or political portions
I picked fun at Starbucks for the policy of letting homesteaders hang out there
The Warren comment was because my uncle got the test done and she was bragging on being an indian.
Any potential coincidental affiliations with racism or the republican party
were only exactly that


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The whole threads not crap
> Just certain huge post parts of it
> For the record I never signed onto
> any racial or political portions
> ...


Im just messing around. I made a somewhat political comment myself. Congrats on that ride total btw!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The whole threads not crap
> Just certain huge post parts of it
> For the record I never signed onto
> any racial or political portions
> ...


Elizabeth Warren is an ex-Republican. I went there.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'll give you the honest answer
> 
> Could someone look shady sleeping in a parking lot or being there when the business are closed.... yes... however suspicion in of itself is not a crime thus no grounds existed to search your car unless you gave consent... never give consent....
> In order for you to be trespassed from the property a complaint would have to be filed... which there officers can not do themselves... hope I helped....btw file a complaint against the officers


The situation may be a bit more nuanced than you think, depending on details of state law - in Florida (and, I'm sure, pretty much elsewhere) we have the misdemeanor offense of "Loitering and Prowling" The main element (fact needed for probable cause) is to be able to articulate facts as to time, place and manner not typical of a law-abiding citizen. Presence late at night on the property of a closed business easily meets that standard. LEOs are authorized and expected to question L&P suspects as needed until "cause for alarm" is dispelled...in other words it is in everyone's best interest for you to explain your presence in an unusual circumstance or location.

While you are within your civil rights to withhold ID and / or refuse to answer questions, if the basic element of L&P are met, yer goin' to jail! The legal theory behind that is that since you were in a place at a time or in a manner not typical of law-abiding citizens, society expects its cops to resolve who you are and why you are there. If who you are isn't forthcoming on scene, it will (eventually) be forthcoming in jail.

PC (probable cause) for an L&P case falls apart the moment the citizen provides ID and a plausible reason for their presence. At that point LEOs must cease questioning and the citizen is free to go.

A diplomatic way to cope with being stopped like this might have been to say , "Hey man, I'm just a tired Uber driver catching some winks - as soon as this Starbucks opens up, I'm gonna get the biggest strongest coffee they have and try to get some folks to work or the airport" At that point you transition from being an annoying homeless vagrant to being someone kinda like the cops - you have a job that has you out in the predawn hours.

DUI arrests can arise from someone passed out in a car...if they are in the drivers seat and keys are in ignition or readily at hand...that's a DUI - perp is in control of a vehicle. Sleeping in the back seat dilutes that case...vehicle starts looking like a dwelling...kinda sorta.

My experience as both a cop and an Uber driver is that cops like Ubers - reduced DUIs, and a quick handy way to get people at a scene where they need to go - cheaper and faster than calling a cab....everyone gets to move on more quickly. Try to be on the right side of that one. DUI arrests are a huge hassle for cops...the procedures and reports drag on for 2+ hours, often near the end of a 12 hour shift. I'm not saying there aren't cops who thrive on and pride themselves on making hundreds of DUI cases, but they are few.

The vehicle search is a bit more iffy - as others have mentioned, if you don't consent to the search, cops ability to search is restrained (but not eliminated) They can still search incident to arrest (limitations apply there) or if they articulate contraband in view or by smell (weed)

Be sure and state clearly and repeatedly "I do not consent to your search of my car", but do not physically resist. As long as you can show later that it was a non-consensual search, (bystander video, etc) a motion to suppress evidence derived from that search has a high chance of success if plain view and incident to arrest aren't applicable. That's a civil rights violation that looks bad on cops...they won't want to go there.

I hope this helps clear the air a bit.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

JaxUberLyft said:


> The situation may be a bit more nuanced than you think, depending on details of state law - in Florida (and, I'm sure, pretty much elsewhere) we have the misdemeanor offense of "Loitering and Prowling" The main element (fact needed for probable cause) is to be able to articulate facts as to time, place and manner not typical of a law-abiding citizen. Presence late at night on the property of a closed business easily meets that standard. LEOs are authorized and expected to question L&P suspects as needed until "cause for alarm" is dispelled...in other words it is in everyone's best interest for you to explain your presence in an unusual circumstance or location.
> 
> While you are within your civil rights to withhold ID and / or refuse to answer questions, if the basic element of L&P are met, yer goin' to jail! The legal theory behind that is that since you were in a place at a time or in a manner not typical of law-abiding citizens, society expects its cops to resolve who you are and why you are there. If who you are isn't forthcoming on scene, it will (eventually) be forthcoming in jail.
> 
> ...


Your entire past, shy of the Florida portion is incorrect...I just don't have the time or energy to RIP it apart... most times people give the probable cause needed


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> most times people give the probable cause needed


Yep!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> The act of simply being on private property isn't illegal. You'd be subject to arrest anytime you delivered for GH, DD or Eats if it were.


Not enough details. If Starbucks was closed, obviously the OP had no business there. Unconscious? That rises to probable cause, most likely.

Then the missing details... does Starbucks own the lot? Are there any signs that the parking lot is for customers only? Those sort of things.


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Nevada, and probably the other 49 states also. I've never heard of a law that made it illegal to be on private property. Now if you break in, that's going to be a crime. But simply being present is not generally illegal.
> 
> If there is a "No trespassing sign" or you hack the gate code to get in, that might be different. But just simply walking or driving into a lot that is privately owned by someone else is not illegal.


Have you ever seen a parking lot for a retailer that doesn't have a no trespassing sign ? Not interested in your best guess Take a look around and let me know,


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RogerJS said:


> Have you ever seen a parking lot for a retailer that doesn't have a no trespassing sign ? Not interested in your best guess Take a look around and let me know,


I have only seem a few that do


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I have only seem a few that do


Same comment, don't try and guess, actually take a look the next time you're out and let us know..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RogerJS said:


> Same comment, don't try and guess, actually take a look the next time you're out and let us know..


It's kinda my job... but you're right... I'll try harder just for you


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

You're talking about an area that has homes that average 1M dollars. Of course they're going to single you out and go through your belongings: they don't have anything else better to do.








The lesson here is: blend in with your surroundings.

And if peeps want to sleep in their car, find an area with lots of crime because "suspicious vehicle" is low on the priority list when every other police call is a domestic battery.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Wait... California detected.... my bad


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's kinda my job... but you're right... I'll try harder just for you


It's your job to look for no trespassing signs ?  What's that pay ?
Kidding aside, I had the same discussion with my daughter who was po'd a cop chased her and friends out of a lot she claimed there wasn't a no parking sign even though the cop pointed it out..
I made a deal with her , told her I'd give her $5 for every lot she found without a no trespassing sign , she looked for a week, it cost me $15


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RogerJS said:


> It's your job to look for no trespassing signs ?  What's that pay ?
> Kidding aside, I had the same discussion with my daughter who was po'd a cop chased her and friends out of a lot she claimed there wasn't a no parking sign even though the cop pointed it out..
> I made a deal with her , told her I'd give her $5 for every lot she found without a no trespassing sign , she looked for a week, it cost me $15


That's the California factor


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> That's the California factor


I just realized that you're from outside CA! 
First I'm envious, second my theory is flawed outside CA


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Encinitas has a trailer park too:


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

That’s why you record everything with police. There has been less police harassment lately now that everyone has access to video. Know your rights and you’ll be fine. Don’t let no one take that away from you.


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> A lot of jurisdictions would prefer to make all aspects of homelessness illegal or difficult to accomplish with the assumption that some other community with less strict laws or enforcement will take up the slack.
> 
> Anyone who thinks this is no way to run a country or federated set of communities can join me in the voting booth this year. &#128499;


Do you mean voting in the same people under whom nothing has been done for the last few generations, or do you have a better idea?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

TeleSki said:


> I had a cop roll up on me while sitting reclined in my car, while surfing the net on my phone at about 1230 at night in the back of a Walmart parking lot.


I assure you my friend that if you were black it would have been a completely different scenario. You would have been arrested and maybe even killed. Especially if the cops were white, Asian or especially Jewish.

I learned a lot from Michelle Obama when she was our charming and beautiful first lady. She really opened black people's eyes about what really goes on in this country.



waldowainthrop said:


> Elizabeth Warren is an ex-Republican. I went there.


Yes ... But she became a Democrat when she saw the injustices in our society to her fellow native Americans. Now she's going to be our next president.

As a black person I can't wait to reap the benefits of all the free stuff she's going to give us minorities. Especially our long overdue monthly reperations check. I hear she's suggesting 2500.00 a month for single black people. And more for each illegitimate kid that we have.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> Yes ... But she became a Democrat


I know, I am just stirring the pot. When a thread starts getting overly partisan (and not just an interesting debate that involves politics) I help move it along to the political sub forum where it belongs, by posting controversial takes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> And that people of color are still being victimized today.


Absolutely correct! But the two examples you cited earlier, OJ and Michael Brown are terrible poster boys for the struggle! Both guilty AF!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> As a black person I can't wait to reap the benefits of all the free stuff she's going to give us minorities. Especially our long overdue monthly reperations check. I hear she's suggesting 2500.00 a month for single black people. And more for each illegitimate kid that we have.


If I went on a hard core diet of melanin tablets for the next month, then I'd be eligible for these reparations right? Because I didn't see black folk getting upset with these three two very #WOKE light skinned brotha and sista..... 

















As a human being, I'm starting to feel left out. Especially since these two got proved white folk should also be entitled to the social justice right of police harassment for the privilege of having a high melanin content in their skin. The NAACP definitely thought so before they got busted.

ABC took a more objective route :laugh:

https://abcnews.go.com/US/rachel-do...ders-transition-white-black/story?id=31801772
But CNN seems to lean to the right of cautious neutral in her entitlement to police harassment to date:

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/01/us/rachel-dolezal-race-social-construct-cnntv/index.html
ps: as a self proclaimed black person, are you aware you're culturally misappropriating Howard Duck and other Honky Tonk duckies like him?  Why isn't your av considered racist btw? Just asking for a friend :smiles:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Cynergie I hope you are ready for the tough battle ahead of you as a transracial person. People of all political stripes have their knives out for you. I will continue to respect you as a person no matter who you offend with your personal journey.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> If I went on a hard core diet of melanin tablets for the next month, then I'd be eligible for these reparations right? Because I didn't see black folk getting upset with these three two very #WOKE light skinned brotha and sista.....
> 
> View attachment 400142
> View attachment 400143
> ...


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I love when people pull the race card. It's great comic relief.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I love when people pull the race card. It's great comic relief.


I'm not playing with a full deck so I don't have a race card to pull.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Absolutely correct! But the two examples you cited earlier, OJ and Michael Brown are terrible poster boys for the struggle! Both guilty AF!


Right on brother. Good to see that you is down with the struggle. But what is Mike Brown guilty of ? All he was doing was walking down the street when he was gunned down in cold blood. Just ask Labron James.

But Michael Brown's mom's got paid. I herd she got a million dollars from the city. So she got the last laugh. Now she living large. Million bucks buys you a lot of crack and cheap wine.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

O.K. Lay off the anti progressive hate pls. It's not PC. Especially since trolling victims like this badly made up white woman:






could be construed as bullying by gender social construct victims like Caitlyn Jenner. And especially since none of the aforementioned parties above had the privilege of being harassed by police as employed AND homeless Uber Ant vagrants. Which means this thread is now officially OT 

un-PC party is officially over. Seriously. :laugh:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> O.K. Lay off the anti progressive hate pls. It's not PC. Especially since trolling victims like this badly made up white woman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a difference between un PC and straight up racist.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m actually anti-PC and progressive. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

DoubleDee said:


> what is Mike Brown guilty of


I saw the video of him in the liquor store before he got shot. He went hands on with that tiny old man with a quickness! Even though he was dead wrong!

I can easily picture him not minding tussling with that chickenshit cop too. No he didn't deserve gettin deaded but he ain't no hero.

Big kid, used to using his size like he did in the store, stepped to a coward with a gun.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

mch said:


> Theres a difference between un PC and straight up racist.


I'm afraid your good intentions are completely misguided here. :smiles:

You see, I'm just a simple, humble Kola Bear. Who is a couple dozen eucalyptus leaves short of a bushel. :smiles:

So your point would be most effective if directed towards Howard the Duck wanabee @DoubleDee (who's been painfully trolling in this thread). Or better yet, perhaps consider replying to @Tismi who started this entire thread??

Personally, I'm still pondering the equivalency of concepts like "privately owned parking lot" and "park and ride". That the OP actually equated these two mutually exclusive concepts.

Which leaves me still trying to sort the fundamental logic of the "why" in this thread. Why a lowly, peasant Uber Ant like the OP, should feel outraged by being busted harassed by law enforcement over their entitlement to vagrancy and squatting -- aka illegal trespassing -- on private property? Given the irony of who said parking lot happened to belonged to? And especially the fact the word "contradictory" was used in the same paragraph as SBUX. One of the biggest #WOKE, Lefty Prog capitalist leviathans in corporate America to date..... :roflmao:


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Mike Brown was a thug. He attacked a cop much smaller then him. In the process Mike tried to take the officers gun. He then ended up getting shot. Bottom line, dont act like a Thug if you cant take a slug.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^

@DoubleDee has devolved to living under a bridge in this thread. Please don't feed the troll anymore :laugh:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> As a black person I can't wait to reap the benefits of all the free stuff she's going to give us minorities. Especially our long overdue monthly reperations check. I hear she's suggesting 2500.00 a month for single black people. And more for each illegitimate kid that we have.


This let's me further know that you're about as Black as Conman Trump....unless of course we're talking about his heart. &#128528;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> I assure you my friend that if you were black it would have been a completely different scenario. You would have been arrested and maybe even killed. Especially if the cops were white, Asian or especially Jewish.
> 
> I learned a lot from Michelle Obama when she was our charming and beautiful first lady. She really opened black people's eyes about what really goes on in this country.
> 
> ...


You win the autism of the year award for this post

I'm sure you believe prisons are filled with African Americans because of profiling and not because they break the law.... every statistic says you are completely wrong


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> I'm afraid your good intentions are completely misguided here. :smiles:
> 
> You see, I'm just a simple, humble Kola Bear. Who is a couple dozen eucalyptus leaves short of a bushel. :smiles:
> 
> ...


What the fudge are you tring to say? Gibberish! I am tismi. I was at a starbucks for coffee because I was very tired. My thinking was to close my eyes for a couple of hours rather then get into an accident! I was not busted , I did nothing wrong! Entitlement? A bit extreme , but ok. Yes I AM ENTITLED....A: IM A CUSTOMER B: I AM A GOD FEARING, TAX PAYING RESIDENT IN THE SAN DIEGO COUNTY C: I AM A PROFESSIONAL DRIVER THATS EXTREMELY TIRED AND I DIDNT THINK IT WAS TO FALL ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL. Its COMMEN sense.



Tismi said:


> I wanted a starbucks...
> 
> 
> I'm a female, I get haired out at park and rides...
> ...


Your way off base from my original question, is it illegal to sleep in your car in Ensineditas



KK2929 said:


> You were a female sleeping in a Starbucks parking lot, which is private property. Police go to Starbucks on their breaks and slow times. You may as well have pulled into the police station parking lot and taken a nap.
> They harass and tear the car apart to aggravate you and you will not repeat the behavior. Assuming that they do not find something to charge you with. As for Probably Cause for the search --- a lone female sleeping in her car at a public place at 3am for a starter. Any unusual behavior is probable cause for a stop or search. They want to determine if you are under the influence. Not driving at the time does not matter. You drove there and you intend to drive away.


And I did, after getting a starbucks and some shuteye...m

My stepfather retired sheriff department in Julian he was the one that told me that I should if I'm feeling super tired pull over somewhere public well-lit get some shut-eye and then go


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Tismi said:


> Tismi said:
> 
> 
> > Your way off base from my original question, is it illegal to sleep in your car in Ensineditas
> ...


-o:
O.K........



Tismi said:


> My stepfather retired sheriff department in Julian he was the one that told me that I should if I'm feeling super tired pull over somewhere public well-lit get some shut-eye and then go


Somebody didn't get the memo about getting shut-eye while illegally trespassing on private property. How the heck did your step father ever pass basic at police academy? :laugh:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> -o:
> O.K........
> 
> Somebody didn't get the memo about getting shut-eye while illegally trespassing on private property. How the heck did your step father ever pass basic at police academy? :laugh:


It's good advice........ anywhere but California


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> I assure you my friend that if you were black it would have been a completely different scenario. You would have been arrested and maybe even killed. Especially if the cops were white, Asian or especially Jewish.
> 
> I learned a lot from Michelle Obama when she was our charming and beautiful first lady. She really opened black people's eyes about what really goes on in this country.
> 
> ...


Nice troll. It took me a couple of sentences before I caught it.


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Any unsual behavior is probable cause for a stop or search? No that doesn't sound right. They must have probable cause that you were COMMITTING A CRIME. Being eccentric is not a crime.


Vagrancy is


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Nevada, and probably the other 49 states also. I've never heard of a law that made it illegal to be on private property. Now if you break in, that's going to be a crime. But simply being present is not generally illegal.
> 
> If there is a "No trespassing sign" or you hack the gate code to get in, that might be different. But just simply walking or driving into a lot that is privately owned by someone else is not illegal.


It is called trespassing.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> It is called trespassing.


Who would be the complainant in this scenario...a sign?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm sure you believe prisons are filled with African Americans because of profiling and not because they break the law.... every statistic says you are completely wrong


You need to put yourself in our shoes ******. Yes ... many African Americans commit crimes. But that's because of hundreds of years of oppression.

From the time we are born we must suffer the trauma of knowing our ancestors were slaves.

This is one reason that we are gunning each other down like dogs.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> You need to put yourself in our shoes ******. Yes ... many African Americans commit crimes. But that's because of hundreds of years of oppression.
> 
> From the time we are born we must suffer the trauma of knowing our ancestors were slaves.
> 
> This is one reason that we are gunning each other down like dogs.


My heart breaks for you.... really if I had one it would be bleeding for you like a crying liberal....
I was one of 3 white kids in my high school... wanna talk about racism?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Police in Reno have waken me up at the park and ride and did similar and then told me not to nap at the park and ride even though it is not against the law.


I dare you to pull this off anywhere in the Golden Gate Park in San Francisco after 9pm. Especially the part where you blow off the park mall cops followed by law enforcement because you need your beauty sleep. Oh and don't forget to stream what ensues live in the aftermath. Regardless of the outcome, you're definitely going viral on YT, Fakebook and [email protected] :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't think people understand the difference between a directive and an order.....


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Unless the owners of the private property complained to the police, they should not bother you. Usually unless they asked you to leave anf you did not, being on private property is not illegaI. I often take naps in the parking lots of stores, waiting for them to open.
> 
> I have had security ask me to leave a couple of parking lots though. But they didn't call the cops, just asked me not to be there.
> 
> I have asked some gas stations if it was okay if I napped in the lot and they have all been okay with it.


O.K.

So basically in the graveyard shift hours of the day: you with your overly entitled audacity to drive your Uber stickered car onto MY personal property, parking on MY private drive way on MY designated property isn't illegal?

Once my 125lb German Shepherd Dog security detail alerts me to the fact there is a trespasser on my property, what do you suppose is going to happen next?

Here's a clue: Execution of The Castle Doctrine. In other words, what I'm trying to tell you is I'm going to

1. Exercise my 2nd Amendment rights by
2. Slamming your window with the butt of my M-9 to get your attention
3. Pointing my legally owned firearm directly at you inside the vehicle while
4. Shouting at you to GTFO my property in the next minute or exercise your right to become a bullet sponge. Then 
5. Call Uber and inform them to educate their drivers on the definition of vagrancy. So that they'll never to make the mistake of illegally trespassing on property they don't own. Regardless of whether a sign is posted or not on said private property. And that should they fail in that employer obligation, the home owner cannot be responsible for whatever permanent loss of income in pax fare they're going to incur as a result.

And should you make the mistake of calling my bluff and trying to exit your vehicle, know you'll have just exercised your prerogative to a free trip to the ER or the back of a police cruiser.

Assuming you haven't become my German Shepherd's next meal and/or Uber gets around to putting you on the unemployment line with your permanent deactivation first that is....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> O.K.
> 
> So basically in the graveyard shift hours of the day: you with your overly entitled audacity to drive your Uber stickered car onto MY personal property, parking on MY private drive way on MY designated property isn't illegal?
> 
> ...


1. Most managers at starbucks, home depot, walmart, etc., generally act in a slightly less deranged manner than a typical home owner. I would not recommend taking a nap in someone's driveway at their residence. Home owners are downright crazy. I went to pick up a passenger a year or so ago in a residential neighborhood, and while I was parked on the street in front of her home, the crazy neighbor comes out with his gun and tells me to leave "his street". I told him it wasn't his street and he could call the cops. If he tried to use his gun against me, I would have shot him.

2. I don't think Uber cares about the "definition of vagrancy".

3. In order for something to be illegal, there has to be a law against it.

People in this thread keep throwing around trespassing, loitering, vagrancy law, except they seem mostly clueless. These rules, if they exist, are promulgated generally at the city or county level and are certainly not the norm nationally. Usually they only apply in very limited circumstances.

I have very little sympathy for all the people who hate vagrants and poor people and think anyone sleeping in their car at any place should be arrested or shot, when some drowsy driver kills someone they care about because they wanted it illegal for people to sleep in their car in all public and private locations.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> My heart breaks for you.... really if I had one it would be bleeding for you like a crying liberal....
> I was one of 3 white kids in my high school... wanna talk about racism?


There ain't no such thing as a black racist. Everyone know dat. I bet the 3 white kids in your school was all racist and had white privlege.

My grandfather was a slave who got brout here from Africa on a slave ship in 1920. I have no idea who my daddy was but I bet he was discriminate against too.

I is going to college so I ain't gotta be no slave.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> There ain't no such thing as a black racist. Everyone know dat. I bet the 3 white kids in your school was all racist and had white privlege.
> 
> My grandfather was a slave who got brout here from Africa on a slave ship in 1920. I have no idea who my daddy was but I bet he was discriminate against too.
> 
> I is going to college so I ain't gotta be no slave.


Gotcha.... so indentured servants were not slaves


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> You win the autism of the year award for this post
> 
> I'm sure you believe prisons are filled with African Americans because of profiling and not because they break the law.... every statistic says you are completely wrong


Hope you realize he's being sarcastic in all these posts.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Hope you realize he's being sarcastic in all these posts.


I think some people missed that


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> You win the autism of the year award for this post


Most autistic people have more sense then you. So maybe he does win.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Most autistic people have more sense then you. So maybe he does win.


This is like that commercial from the 90s where a guy is littering and a native American appears with a tear in his eye...

Then again I care about neither


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> People in this thread keep throwing around trespassing, loitering, vagrancy law, except they seem mostly clueless. These rules, if they exist, are promulgated generally at the city or county level and are certainly not the norm nationally. Usually they only apply in very limited circumstances.


Umm... Trespassing is defined by the State of California Penal Code. The exact situation in this thread is covered by 602 PC subsection N.

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=PEN&sectionNum=602.

*602. *
Except as provided in subdivisions (u), (v), and (x), and Section 602.8, every person who willfully commits a trespass by any of the following acts is guilty of a misdemeanor:

...

 Driving any vehicle, as defined in Section 670 of the Vehicle Code, upon real property belonging to, or lawfully occupied by, another and known not to be open to the general public, without the consent of the owner, the owner's agent, or the person in lawful possession. This subdivision does not apply to any person described in Section 22350 of the Business and Professions Code who is making a lawful service of process, provided that upon exiting the vehicle, the person proceeds immediately to attempt the service of process, and leaves immediately upon completing the service of process or upon the request of the owner, the owner's agent, or the person in lawful possession.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> 1. Most managers at starbucks, home depot, walmart, etc., generally act in a slightly less deranged manner than a typical home owner. I would not recommend taking a nap in someone's driveway at their residence. Home owners are downright crazy. I went to pick up a passenger a year or so ago in a residential neighborhood, and while I was parked on the street in front of her home, the crazy neighbor comes out with his gun and tells me to leave "his street". I told him it wasn't his street and he could call the cops. If he tried to use his gun against me, I would have shot him.


My driveway at the end of a private cul de sac. Parking on the street before my home (or other neighbor homes) will get you towed. Period. That being said, at least you're packing. You have a right to basic self defense. Just as that home owner and I do. Unless authorized, self entitlement has zero prerogative where private property is concerned IMO. So recognize and respect the private property of other citizens and it's a win- win situation. It will not end well otherwise.



Trafficat said:


> 2. I don't think Uber cares about the "definition of vagrancy".


You're absolutely correct. Why should they as long as they get to keep milking money from their Uber Ants?



Trafficat said:


> 3. In order for something to be illegal, there has to be a law against it.


 Yes. HTH else are we as a society to remain civilized without it? We are a nation of laws with a well defined Constitution. Why is this such a hard thing for people to grasp or understand? Seems to be an extremely difficult concept for folks in Bay Area.



Trafficat said:


> People in this thread keep throwing around trespassing, loitering, vagrancy law, except they seem mostly clueless. These rules, if they exist, are promulgated generally at the city or county level and are certainly not the norm nationally. Usually they only apply in very limited circumstances.
> 
> I have very little sympathy for all the people who hate vagrants and poor people and think anyone sleeping in their car at any place should be arrested or shot, when some drowsy driver kills someone they care about because they wanted it illegal for people to sleep in their car in all public and private locations.


 Yes. Like in the specific case of my residence sidewalks and driveway, which are off a private street. The access to which is exclusive to my residence and neighbors. Any vehicles not owned or recognized by the neighbors on this private street are towed. Any individuals not residents or guests of neighbors are illegally loitering in the area. And will be dealt with by law enforcement. It's a very practical way of keeping transient related crime (i.e. smashed/vandalized vehicle windows, vehicle theft, litter, lowering of curbside appeal from health risks like HIV infected needles, risk of hepatitis and other diseases from human urine/feces, drug parphenelia etc etc.) out of the neighborhood. Period.

And before you go banging on about being racist in the same sentence as "hate" and "homeless people" know that I and my neighbors are not alone. Because you see, we hard working, over taxed, and clearly reviled homeowners tend to think alike. We're fed up with having to support an ever increasing, overly entitled, unemployed, junkie, and welfare dependent population of vagrants (some which tend to get violent when you don't give them what they demand). And said vagrancy--by default of adversely affecting the crime level in an area--is a paramount issue for home owners where property values are concerned. Not unlike these homeowners here back in March of last year:

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/28/san-francisco-gofundme-homeless-shelter-embarcadero
But wait a minute...



> When residents from one of San Francisco's most desirable neighborhoods launched a crowdfunding appeal to block a new homeless shelter, the controversial tactic drew an angry response from the city's mayor.
> 
> Their campaign on GoFundMe, best known as a site that hosts fundraisers for medical expenses or victims of natural disasters, has raised around $70,000 from hedge fund managers, executives and authors, which will be used to pay for an attorney.
> 
> But it also spurred supporters of the shelter to try to beat them at their own game. Since launching on Thursday, a rival GoFundMe has amassed over $73,000.


Fun and games started when a rival, pro shelter GoFundMe (started by resident William Fitzgerald) beat out the original fundraising drive. Because according Fitzgerald "_They don't like people who don't have the same amount of money in their bank account as they do, they clearly don't like people who look different, who sleep outside at night_."

The best part:



> ....And it had drawn hefty contributions of $10,000 each from the Salesforce CEO Marc Benioff, the Twilio CEO Jeff Lawson and from the company GoFundMe itself.


.....pure comedic gold. :laugh:

Now what are the odds that white knight Willy and those two high six fig executives DON'T have any homeless people to worry about as neighbors? Nevermind any associated crime increases to their neighborhood, let alone any worries about depressed property values their high moral ground Ivory Towers? 

Because quite coincidentally, it never appeared to cross white knight Willy's mind (or that of those upper 2% CEO's either) to start a GoFundMe to open a shelter in THEIR neighborhoods....

Anyhow, good thing it's still a free country. So feel free to ride that virtue signaling, Uber powered high horse right by my neighborhood and street any day of the Gregorian calendar :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Umm... Trespassing is defined by the State of California Penal Code. The exact situation in this thread is covered by 602 PC subsection N.
> 
> https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=PEN&sectionNum=602.
> 
> ...


My point stands, there needs to be a complainant


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> Driving any vehicle, as defined in Section 670 of the Vehicle Code, upon real property belonging to, or lawfully occupied by, another and* known not to be open to the general public*


Stores are known to be open to the general public! Nevada law is not nearly as strict as CA.

My state law



> NRS 207.200  Unlawful trespass upon land; warning against trespassing.
> 
> 1.  Unless a greater penalty is provided pursuant to NRS 200.603, any person who, under circumstances not amounting to a burglary:
> 
> ...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> My point stands, there needs to be a complainant


Not according to Subsection N. Driving on the property immediately is a trespass. The only exception is for certain door-to-door businesses, that Uber may or may not be covered by, and requires that that person actually be on the property to conduct business. Entering closed property to sleep is not conducting business. Entering closed property to pickup a passenger is conducting business. See the difference?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Not according to Subsection N. Driving on the property immediately is a trespass. The only exception is for certain door-to-door businesses, that Uber may or may not be covered by, and requires that that person actually be on the property to conduct business. Entering closed property to sleep is not conducting business. Entering closed property to pickup a passenger is conducting business. See the difference?


Yes I see a law that makes absolutely no sense


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Stores are known to be open to the general public! Nevada law is not nearly as strict as CA.
> 
> My state law


That's fine, but Encinitas is in California.

And general stores are also known to close at some point in the night. Do you expect that you should be allowed to enter the building while it's closed? The same applies to the entire property, including the parking lot.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Gotcha.... so indentured servants were not slaves


What you talking about. I ain't no denture servant. You is just sayin this cause you is racist and don't like black peeple.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

donny donowitz said:


> Vagrancy is


Not so much any more. Most were struck down as being Unconstitutional. The rest generally aren't enforced, or, if they are, it's VERY easy to have them tossed out.



Juggalo9er said:


> Gotcha.... so indentured servants were not slaves


They were, but not anywhere near like the Blacks that were slaves in this country.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Not so much any more. Most were struck down as being Unconstitutional. The rest generally aren't enforced, or, if they are, it's VERY easy to have them tossed out.
> 
> 
> They were, but not anywhere near like the Blacks that were slaves in this country.


Whether it's voluntary or involuntary....its the same


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> -o:
> O.K........
> 
> Somebody didn't get the memo about getting shut-eye while illegally trespassing on private property. How the heck did your step father ever pass basic at police academy? :laugh:


Not just pass but the head.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> You need to put yourself in our shoes ******. Yes ... many African Americans commit crimes. But that's because of hundreds of years of oppression.


Ahem...

Does anyone here think that a black man would actually use "Howard the Duck" as an avatar?

Keep up the good work, Bro.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Whether it's voluntary or involuntary....its the same


Forced labor is forced labor, agreed. Slavery had more than that, though...

https://www.pbs.org/opb/historydetectives/feature/indentured-servants-in-the-us/


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Forced labor is forced labor, agreed. Slavery had more than that, though...
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/opb/historydetectives/feature/indentured-servants-in-the-us/


And history is toldfrom the perspective of those writing it


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


I was driving from SF to LA and got tired so I pulled off the freeway at around 4pm to take a nap. I parked up next to some waste ground behind a gas station. Next thing I know there's a sheriff banging on my window waking me up. He claimed that someone had called in a car matching the appearance of mine with the driver dumping stuff on the waste ground. Total BS, but that was his "probable cause". He had almost certainly just rolled by and wanted to have a look see. He ran my documents and then got back in his car and drove off.

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was driving from SF to LA and got tired so I pulled off the freeway at around 4pm to take a nap. I parked up next to some waste ground behind a gas station. Next thing I know there's a sheriff banging on my window waking me up. He claimed that someone had called in a car matching the appearance of mine with the driver dumping stuff on the waste ground. Total BS, but that was his "probable cause". He had almost certainly just rolled by and wanted to have a look see. He ran my documents and then got back in his car and drove off.
> 
> &#129335;‍♂


Next time ask if they saw you doing something... if not, ask for a supervisor immediately and record them


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Ahem...
> 
> Does anyone here think that a black man would actually use "Howard the Duck" as an avatar?
> 
> ...


Yet Howard the Duck has BLUE eyes. Which does not preclude the racist Jim Crow one drop black blood rule.

For example, the following is an example children who are of direct African and/or African American descent. And who clearly have an African genotype. Yet also physically manifest a Caucasian/European phenotype of blue eyes (or other non brown eye color). Which is a rare genetic trait that black/mixed race people of African Ancestry can carry in their genomes. It indicates they had at least one European ancestor somewhere in their genetic family tree, even if both of their natural birth parents are black










Which implies Howard could have an African heritage genotype although physically on the exterior, has an implied European phenotype heritage.

OTOH, it also appears race is a social construct according to this Caucasian female who is a self identified African American woman......










......so there is something to keep everyone happy I guess :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Yet Howard the Duck has BLUE eyes. Which does not preclude the racist Jim Crow one drop black blood rule.
> 
> For example, the following is an example children who are of direct African and/or African American descent. And who clearly have an African genotype. Yet also physically manifest a Caucasian/European phenotype of blue eyes (or other non brown eye color). Which is a rare genetic trait that black/mixed race people of African Ancestry can carry in their genomes. It indicates they had at least one European ancestor somewhere in their genetic family tree, even if both of their natural birth parents are black
> 
> ...


Huh


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> Umm... Trespassing is defined by the State of California Penal Code. The exact situation in this thread is covered by 602 PC subsection N.
> 
> https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/codes_displaySection.xhtml?lawCode=PEN&sectionNum=602.
> 
> ...


Common sense.

Should you be shot, of course not.

But don't claim harassment.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


If this happens, don't move, pretend you are still asleep. If they cant see you, how do they know you are in there? They were going on a fishing expedition.

They didn't have cause to enter your car, and if you don't respond, there is nothing they can do. If police come to your house and ring the bell, and you don't respond, there is nothing they can do unless they get a warrant.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

OldBay said:


> If this happens, don't move, pretend you are still asleep. If they cant see you, how do they know you are in there? They were going on a fishing expedition.
> 
> They didn't have cause to enter your car, and if you don't respond, there is nothing they can do. If police come to your house and ring the bell, and you don't respond, there is nothing they can do unless they get a warrant.


Your home is your property, the parking lot of Starbucks is not. Not a good comparison. Yeah play dead and see what that brings, claim you're a sovereign citizen.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Encinit


Tismi said:


> So last night I did a late night run to Encinitas. I dropped the person off, and I was tired, And I live a good 40 minutes away. So I decided to go to a Starbucks , maybe catch a few winks. It was deserted. I planned to wake up at like 4 in the morning and do an airport for a run. Well I was woken up at 3 in the morning by police officers. I was asleep in the backseat, my windows tinted, and no attention being drawn to me. They said it was illegal to sleep in my car there in Encinitas. They tore up my car for awhile, threw all my receipts I had in glove box all over, put his dirty muddy boots all over dumped my purse and sent me on my way. I asked them if is it legal for me to sleep at a park and ride.... and they said, "that's ok, and we have a bunch of them here in Encinitas." Doesnt that sound contradictory?


Encinitas Municipal Code:

*9.01.010 Camping on Private Property.*
It is unlawful for any person to camp, lodge, _sleep_ or tarry at night in or upon any private property without the prior permission of the owner of such property. The owner may give permission through the owner's lessee or agent. (Ord. 87-31)

*9.01.025 Sleeping in Vehicles.*
A. No person shall _sleep_ or lie down in a vehicle parked on a public street or public property between the hours of 10:00 p.m. and 6:00 a.m.
B. No person shall use a vehicle as a temporary or permanent living quarters, abode, or place of habitation, either overnight or day by day. (Ord. 2004-02)


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Who would be the complainant in this scenario...a sign?


The trespassor


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> The trespassor


Sigh


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Sigh


Lol


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tismi said:


> Lol


Someone gets it


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Your home is your property, the parking lot of Starbucks is not. Not a good comparison. Yeah play dead and see what that brings, claim you're a sovereign citizen.


I'm sure starbucks doesnt own the property either


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Someone gets it


&#128514;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 400795


Where was this pic when my ex was asking if I had suggestions for her hair? 

Only somewhat kidding. Big 80s hair, giggety.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sovereign citizen defense always works, trust me


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Tismi said:


> I'm sure starbucks doesnt own the property either


Point is, the OP doesn't.



Woohaa said:


> The act of simply being on private property isn't illegal. You'd be subject to arrest anytime you delivered for GH, DD or Eats if it were.


You just don't understand, it's illegal to sleep in your car on private property. It's 3AM, the business is closed. It's not LE harassment.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Point is, the OP doesn't.
> 
> 
> You just don't understand, it's illegal to sleep in your car on private property. It's 3AM, the business is closed. It's not LE harassment.


You're gonna need smaller words for the cop haters to understand


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

How hard is it to find a secluded public street in a quiet neighborhood to catch some Zs?

I've never actually lived out of a car, but it seems like it would be pretty easy to find spots where you are undisturbed. Just find a side street in a suburban neighborhood, park between houses. Done.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Sovereign citizen defense always works, trust me


Sarcasm, I presume?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> How hard is it to find a secluded public street in a quiet neighborhood to catch some Zs?
> 
> I've never actually lived out of a car, but it seems like it would be pretty easy to find spots where you are undisturbed. Just find a side street in a suburban neighborhood, park between houses. Done.


Back when you were a kid that would've been easy, now a days not so much.
It's not easy to sleep with a streetlight in your face
Cops lookin for gang and drug activity will wake you up thinking you're ODed
People call police for suspicious people in suspicious cars, all the time

I tried Walmart for a week or so, put some sheets in the windows but was woken up 4am every morning. I parked in the corner of a retirement home overflow lot for a few weeks, it was dark and quiet and awesome. These spots don't exist everywhere and they don't last for long, somebody catches on eventually and calls the cops.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Plenty of falsehoods and fake law degrees in this thread. Obviously laws vary by state, but a simple Google search proves the police did not have probable cause to search the OP vehicle without consent.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Plenty of falsehoods and fake law degrees in this thread. Obviously laws vary by state, but a simple Google search proves the police did not have probable cause to search the OP vehicle without consent.


Google is hard to use


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Back when you were a kid that would've been easy, now a days not so much.
> It's not easy to sleep with a streetlight in your face
> Cops lookin for gang and drug activity will wake you up thinking you're ODed
> People call police for suspicious people in suspicious cars, all the time
> ...


The key is to become invisible!


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Back when you were a kid that would've been easy, now a days not so much.
> It's not easy to sleep with a streetlight in your face
> Cops lookin for gang and drug activity will wake you up thinking you're ODed
> People call police for suspicious people in suspicious cars, all the time


So true.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Using Google to find out what's legal or not isnt very wise, unless Google happens to be your search engine and you are actually going to the Penal Code section for that state.

*Penal Code 602* PC is the California statute that defines the crime of criminal *trespass*. A person commits *trespassing* when he or she enters -- or remains on -- someone else's property without permission or a right to do so.

The cop might just say move along. However, due to a wide variety of circumstances, the interaction could be more involved.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Using Google to find out what's legal or not isnt very wise, unless Google happens to be your search engine and you are actually going to the Penal Code section for that state.
> 
> *Penal Code 602* PC is the California statute that defines the crime of criminal *trespass*. A person commits *trespassing* when he or she enters -- or remains on -- someone else's property without permission or a right to do so.
> 
> The cop might just say move along. However, due to a wide variety of circumstances, the interaction could be more involved.


Gotcha, so if the owner or compliant is not present... never mind too many internet police on here


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Plenty of falsehoods and fake law degrees in this thread. Obviously laws vary by state, but a simple Google search proves the police did not have probable cause to search the OP vehicle without consent.


Where did OP state that she never gave consent to search?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Gotcha, so if the owner or compliant is not present... never mind too many internet police on here


True. They're probably getting there info from their Sovereign persons meeting. Just because it is against the law doesn't mean anyone is going to pursue it. If you're in a high crime rate area, the business had been broken into a few times, or your vehicle closely matches that of one used in crimes you can and should expect more police interaction. Doesn't mean the cop is an asshhole, it means he's doing his job.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Where did OP state that she never gave consent to search?


She didnt and I didnt say as much either. My comment was for all the internet lawyers stating that LE finding someone asleep in their vehicle is enough probable cause to search without consent.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> ...or your vehicle closely matches that of one used in crimes you can and should expect more police interaction. Doesn't mean the cop is an asshhole, it means he's doing his job.


In which case if you're in a Prius, expect more harassment from the cops according to Consumer Reports

http://www.consumerreports.org/ride-hailing/best-cars-for-uber-and-lyft-drivers/
because apparently according to Google, criminals apparently love the Uber app for their work related and ease of commute reasons. At least according to the top page hits from last year :laugh:


----------



## Uberexxel (Mar 10, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> The trespassor


Trespasser I believe.

This is trolling....



Diamondraider said:


> It is called trespassing.


It's you again slam dunking the law facts like your buddy Tvon with the Uber facts. Ya'll speak it like the answers are right next too you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uberexxel said:


> Trespasser I believe.
> 
> This is trolling....
> 
> ...


You are wrong. It is trespassor.

trolling FAIL


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Uberexxel said:


> Trespasser I believe.
> 
> This is trolling....
> 
> ...


What is trolling? Im a troll? LoL


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The key is to become invisible!
> 
> View attachment 401297


Scared the **** out of me &#128514;


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> How hard is it to find a secluded public street in a quiet neighborhood to catch some Zs?
> 
> I've never actually lived out of a car, but it seems like it would be pretty easy to find spots where you are undisturbed. Just find a side street in a suburban neighborhood, park between houses. Done.
> [/QUO there are you tube videos where people who are living in their vehicles give ideas on how to sleep in a vehicle and not be detected. My input on this comment thread is that rideshare has made a lot of passengers to have safer lives. We as drivers need to be safe also. Sometimes when I am driving in Chicago, I will pull into a safe parking spot and take a ten minute break. Recently, a guy needed to get home safely to a suburb of Chicago. It was a ,39 minute ride to get him home. I thought I was doing one last ride for the night of ten minutes or something. After I got him home I was overly tired and hungry. I got off the expressway. Stopping at a gas station for a twenty minute nap wouldn't bring the police to my car in Chicago. Trust me, I wouldn't suggest parking in a parking lot of a closed business. A twenty four hour a day McDonald's will not care if you are parked in their lot for a half hour or so. Use common sense. Anyway, after that long ride I got some fast food from a drive through. I made it home safely. Rest stops are designed for people to park their cars and rest. If you are close to a rest stop, go there and rest for.a few hours. Years ago people would stop on the side of the road and there were sanitation problems. Because people would go to the bathroom in bushes and weeds. Anyway, stay safe..stay strong..


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> As for Probably Cause for the search --- a lone female sleeping in her car at a public place at 3am for a starter. Any unusual behavior is probable cause for a stop or search. They want to determine if you are under the influence. Not driving at the time does not matter. You drove there and you intend to drive away.


Pretty much every word of this is false. To search a car, police need any of the following...1) Consent 2) Contraband in plain sight, 3) Being on probation or parole (search of person and vehicle at any time is part of conditions), 4) Alert by a canine, 5) odor of illegal substance. They can't even "stop" you if you are not driving. All contact with officers if not stopped for a moving violation is consensual....unless they have reasonable articulable suspicion that you have...are about to, or ARE committing a crime. Sleeping is not a crime, and police cannot trespass you from private property without being told to by the owner of said property.

If you are in the back seat, you are not in "care and control" of a vehicle and they have NO evidence you drove, or will drive.

Course, they can make it difficult on you and violate your rights with little to no consequence, but your claims are all false.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Pretty much every word of this is false. To search a car, police need any of the following...1) Consent 2) Contraband in plain sight, 3) Being on probation or parole (search of person and vehicle at any time is part of conditions), 4) Alert by a canine, 5) odor of illegal substance. They can't even "stop" you if you are not driving. All contact with officers if not stopped for a moving violation is consensual....unless they have reasonable articulable suspicion that you have...are about to, or ARE committing a crime. Sleeping is not a crime, and police cannot trespass you from private property without being told to by the owner of said property.
> 
> If you are in the back seat, you are not in "care and control" of a vehicle and they have NO evidence you drove, or will drive.
> 
> Course, they can make it difficult on you and violate your rights with little to no consequence, but your claims are all false.


Most strip malls, shopping centers, etc. do have an open-ended request for cops to investigate/chase off after-hours trespassers.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Most strip malls, shopping centers, etc. do have an open-ended request for cops to investigate/chase off after-hours trespassers.


Could be true. Not sure how anyone would be *able to know* that about "most" shopping centers in a medium sized town, let alone a state or the country. Private property is more risky than a public street or lot.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

After I got pulled over and ticketed for driving too slow in the breakdown lane at roughly 1AM the day after Thanksgiving, in an area on Rt 8 where there were no lights at all, and no other traffic for at least a mile in any direction, I can believe anything!

I had earned $150 that night; the ticket was for $137.00. He also sniffed and said he smelt alcohol. I offered to drive him to the home of the 2 young - and very drunk - girls that I had just dropped off. After I showed him the Lyft sign he decided not to push that issue.

I told him that I had seen something (maybe a raccoon) skitter across the road and so I slowed way down and pulled over, trying to identify the creature.

Asshole did not care. His fingers were burning to write me a ticket. And he did.

Next day a friend laughed and said: "Last day of the month. What did you expect? He had to make his quota!"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> Next day a friend laughed and said: "Last day of the month. What did you expect? He had to make his quota!"


Yeah, I had one of those in front of my house earlier this week. First time I've been ticketed in 40 years. I am beyond pi**ed off.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> Next day a friend laughed and said: "Last day of the month. What did you expect? He had to make his quota!"


Cops don't have quotas. They get to write all the tickets they want! :cools:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> After I got pulled over and ticketed for driving too slow in the breakdown lane at roughly 1AM the day after Thanksgiving, in an area on Rt 8 where there were no lights at all, and no other traffic for at least a mile in any direction, I can believe anything!
> 
> I had earned $150 that night; the ticket was for $137.00. He also sniffed and said he smelt alcohol. I offered to drive him to the home of the 2 young - and very drunk - girls that I had just dropped off. After I showed him the Lyft sign he decided not to push that issue.
> 
> ...


That is the kind of ticket you definitely go to court and fight. 99% chance you will get out of it. "Judge, I safely pulled over and slowed down because an animal ran out into the road." Case dismissed.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> A lot of jurisdictions would prefer to make all aspects of homelessness illegal or difficult to accomplish with the assumption that some other community with less strict laws or enforcement will take up the slack.
> 
> Anyone who thinks this is no way to run a country or federated set of communities can join me in the voting booth this year. &#128499;


How will our overlords get away with jacking up rents if people are allowed to sleep in their vehicles? But they can't arrest us all for a "National Vehicle Campout," can they? All renters and sympathetic homeowners could take part in the demonstration of our collective economic might.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> That is the kind of ticket you definitely go to court and fight. 99% chance you will get out of it. "Judge, I safely pulled over and slowed down because an animal ran out into the road." Case dismissed.


Yeah right. Good luck with that.


----------

